# Misunderstood Brits---Ooops!



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol: 
I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
The USA slip st is the British what?
I know that sc is the British slip st.......I think.....
Does N E 1 know where I can see a chart that explains this?
U might know the DD wants a crochet sweater, er, jumper written in "British"....
She showed me the pattern, all printed out nice in colour....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought a Lonely Planet book called British Phrasebook and it sure helps to understand some of the sayings. 

but it's as easy to understand, for me, as it is to read the text language

I had to reread that line a few times - I wondered why you wanted to know about North East....


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's one for you Dsynr, as a starting point

http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Some of the Brit to US (and vice versa) translations are quite funny, I knew the "jumper/sweater" one, but recently a Facebook friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Heather416, according to that chart, Cast of means Fasten off. To my knowledge, Cast off means Bind off.


----------



## camry05 (Apr 4, 2014)

Chikkie
N E - North East. I do not think so. 
N E 1 - Text lingo for Anyone


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I watch lots of PBS British shows and read several series based in UK. Recently I referred to my cell phone as my mobile.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the one that always gets me is when someone talks about knitting a rug. I never think of an afghan/lap robe as a rug. A rug to me goes on the floor.

But there are many variations even between US and Canada, and also different parts of the US. I always wondered why people put money in a pocket book - as a pocket book to me is a small soft cover book, and then I found out that some call a purse a pocket book. Another one is toboggan, or shortened to just boggan. They meant a toque, or a hat. And how about beanie - that's another one that has many meanings in different parts of US or Canada.

there are a lot of other words that are used in one area but not another.

And NE is the abbreviation for North East.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

We had a similar conversation yesterday in our charity knitting group. One lady came in asking about "wool." Since we don't use natural fibers in this group, those of us who had been there for a while knew she meant "yarn" (US term). New members from the US proceeded to tell her we don't use wool, only acrylic. 

In the US knitters consider "wool" to be a fiber from sheep. In Canada and Europe, "wool" is any fiber used for knitting or crochet.

We also had the toque/beanie/knit hat/toboggan discussion. We're about 1/2 US and 1/2 Canadian.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

My friend calls a cigarette a ***!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry. Accidental send. sigh.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It is amazing to have so many different meanings to some words and yet it is all called English. Of all the oddities in our language, I simply love the term Bangers and Mash! It sounds so much more fun than mashed potatoes and sausage.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I bought a Lonely Planet book called British Phrasebook and it sure helps to understand some of the sayings.
> 
> but it's as easy to understand, for me, as it is to read the text language
> 
> I had to reread that line a few times - I wondered why you wanted to know about North East....


I had to go back to read it again, too. I can read English and I can read textspeak but it's hard to switch back and forth. Guess you're right. It's a bit like switching to British English when you've been reading American English. Just a little road bump here and there. 


I love learning different ways to say things. It enriches me.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

joand'5 said:


> Heather416, according to that chart, Cast of means Fasten off. To my knowledge, Cast off means Bind off.


Confusing isn't it - 
all mean the same - work is complete and get it off the needle


----------



## Canoligirl (Apr 15, 2014)

So funny to hear you all talk about this. My daughter is doing a semester in Scotland and has to arrive a week early to take a class on understanding "terms of art" (a nice way of saying all the commonly used slang and expressions we American's don't comprehend!) I'll keep an eye out for any knitting references.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

OddBodkin said:


> I had to go back to read it again, too. I can read English and I can read textspeak but it's hard to switch back and forth. Guess you're right. It's a bit like switching to British English when you've been reading American English. Just a little road bump here and there.
> 
> 
> I love learning different ways to say things. It enriches me.


I have the same problem when I get a letter (do you remember those) or email from my friends in the US I some times have to re-read a phrase again and think in US English instead of UK English. Yes I am learning new terminology and it is so much fun discovering new ways of saying things. I seldom visit KP with out learning some new phrase or term for a technique. I just love it.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Some of the Brit to US (and vice versa) translations are quite funny, I knew the "jumper/sweater" one, but recently a Facebook friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


Chippy is slang for a prosittute and also a carpenter, but a chippy is also a shop serving the traditional British favorite fish and chips.
Guess it's all when and where and how you use it.
I remember CHiPS, the TV series.


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, you poor 'yanks' it works the other way too. I still can't get used to bind off, to me it's cast off. The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA and to hold up womens stockings UK, elevator Lift USA moving staircase UK.

I think the best story i ever heard was about an old boss of my ex's. A very Welsh man called Caradoc who went to see his daughter & DH in the USA. He and his wife decided to go a week early and have some time in New York, sightseeing etc. When they arrived it was a lot hotter than they bargained for so he went to one of the stores/shops and bought some shorts which he wore all week all around NY. When his daughter came to collect them she was horrified to see that he had been going out all week in his underpants!


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, you poor 'yanks' it works the other way too. I still can't get used to bind off, to me it's cast off. The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA and to hold up womens stockings UK, elevator Lift USA moving staircase UK.

I think the best story i ever heard was about an old boss of my ex's. A very Welsh man called Caradoc who went to see his daughter & DH in the USA. He and his wife decided to go a week early and have some time in New York, sightseeing etc. When they arrived it was a lot hotter than they bargained for so he went to one of the stores/shops and bought some shorts which he wore all week all around NY. When his daughter came to collect them she was horrified to see that he had been going out all week in his underpants!


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry, hit send twice.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Once upon a time someone on KP posted a PDF of US to UK phrases. Does anyone remember where that is? Maybe a topic search would bring it back.... 

PS: love the underwear story!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

SueWilson49 said:


> Oh, you poor 'yanks' it works the other way too. I still can't get used to bind off, to me it's cast off. The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA and to hold up womens stockings UK, elevator Lift USA moving staircase UK.
> 
> I think the best story i ever heard was about an old boss of my ex's. A very Welsh man called Caradoc who went to see his daughter & DH in the USA. He and his wife decided to go a week early and have some time in New York, sightseeing etc. When they arrived it was a lot hotter than they bargained for so he went to one of the stores/shops and bought some shorts which he wore all week all around NY. When his daughter came to collect them she was horrified to see that he had been going out all week in his underpants!


Never heard calling the "moving staircase" an elevator lift. I've always called them escalators. In the US an elevator is the little room that carries you from one floor to the next, usually in a high rise building (sky scraper).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I read a lot of British authors and am somewhat used to the differences! I have noticed that I spell some words the "English" way and not the "American" way! Just a bit of a melting pot here it looks like!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


Jumper, sweater, Jersey, Guernsey...............all the same.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Another one: When someone says, "I'll knock you up in the morning", in the UK it means, will wake them up.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Wasn't it Mark Twain who said England and America are two countries divided by the same language. 
Three years in Ipswich, Suffolk convinced me this is true.
Don't ask a man in a store where the napkins are, he'll turn red. Ask for serviettes. (Napkins are feminine products).
Biscuits are cookies, scones are sweet or savory biscuits, potato chips are crisps and chips are French fries.
A movie is a flick, an elevator is a lift.
Pudding is dessert, but not necessarily a pudding, a sponge is a cake and an iced cake is a galette. 
My neighbor came over and stated he was "on the cadge" (wanted to borrow) for Wooster sauce or tomato sauce (Worcestershire sauce or ketchup). 
But, with the Suffolk accent, one afternoon he really had me confused when he was on the cadge for a 'fooze', turns out he needed a fuze for his cooker (stove). 
It was all very interesting, especially when you put a diehard Texas accent into the mix  .


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> .....about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


In Australia a 'chippie' is a carpenter. A 'sparkie' is an electrician...


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I think the one that always gets me is when someone talks about knitting a rug. I never think of an afghan/lap robe as a rug. A rug to me goes on the floor......


We use that term here in Oz and I often wonder why, for the same reason. I try to refer to them as 'blankets'. To me an afghan is a type of dog!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

headlemk said:


> We had a similar conversation yesterday in our charity knitting group. One lady came in asking about "wool." Since we don't use natural fibers in this group, those of us who had been there for a while knew she meant "yarn" (US term). New members from the US proceeded to tell her we don't use wool, only acrylic.
> 
> In the US knitters consider "wool" to be a fiber from sheep. In Canada and Europe, "wool" is any fiber used for knitting or crochet......


We in Oz always used to call it 'wool' because the content was mainly wool years ago. I have been referring to it as 'yarn' for a long time now, because a lot of what we knit with isn't wool at all and 'yarn' covers everything. Some of the older ladies I volunteer with were confused and asked me one day why I call 'wool', 'yarn', so I explained.....


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

When you read all the comments in a row it is hilarious to read. My mother was British so I have been used to quite a few slang terms but the ones that make me roar are from South Africa, now that's funny, sha!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

How about "keep your pecker up". Meaning keep your chin up!  Got to love the Brits.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


A jumper is a knitted or crocheted garment which has sleeves and does not open up at the front.
A cardigan is similar to a jumper but it opens up the front.

SL ST in UK is still SL ST.
A SC in US is a DC in the UK.
To work a UK pattern, all you need to do is remember, if the UK pattern says DC work a SC, if the pattern says TR work a DC, if the pattern says HTR work a HDC, it the pattern says DTR, work a TR etc.
Doesn't take too long to get the hang of it.
Down here in NZ, because we learned with UK patterns, we had to learn the reverse and it only took me one pattern to get the hang of it so if I can do it anyone can.
Hope this helps.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

There are so many differences that it does get confusing at times, doesn't it? But usually you only need apply a little common sense and you get there... I was surprised to see patterns for vests, which turned out to be sleeveless jumpers, not the white cotton singlets that older men wear under their shirts! Makes it fun though, don't you think? And thanks to the Internet you can usually find a good translation for knitting terms between the two 'Englishes'...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Boot, bonnet, trunk, hood?????


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

When we first came back to live in UK, I had great difficulty reverting back to the 'bonnet' and 'boot' of the car after referring to 'hood' and 'trunk' for nearly 12 years.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess it is too much to expect that we all have the same language that means the same thing....we are very close to the British and the Canadians - but at least we are able to explain the things we are not sure about - without feeling too dumb.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> In Australia a 'chippie' is a carpenter. A 'sparkie' is an electrician...


Same in the uk.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I wanted to make a pullover, I have a friend who's married to a Brit, I ask her. Between them I get the right answer! It's a vest in the US. A vest is an undergarment - what do they call a vest?


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep we use wool for all fibers, mobile for cell phone and yep we wear jumpers too


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

slip st is still slip st but sc is dc in U.K.


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

had to laugh at that one, in the uk a chippie is a chip shop and can also mean a joiner


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting this link, I found it most useful.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> I wanted to make a pullover, I have a friend who's married to a Brit, I ask her. Between them I get the right answer! It's a vest in the US. A vest is an undergarment - what do they call a vest?


I think we would call it a waistcoat if it has buttons or a slipover or sleeveless jumper if it has no sleeves and a v or round neck... Yes, confusing!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha...
I also had trouble at first whenever anyone from the UK would say they're knitting a jumper (in the US, a sleeveless overdress commonly worn with a turtleneck underneath) for a man. I had trouble with the term "wool", too... ditto, in the US that's actual wool from a sheep. 
I think the best one I've heard about is when some family friends went on a business trip to the UK. They were in a large group & things were running late & everyone was tired. The wife (it's a husband & wife team) turned to the guy next to her (not her husband, one of their business colleagues) & told him that, if she fell asleep, he should give her a poke. Right now, the people from the UK are probably laughing... in the US, that means to tap someone on the arm or whatever. In the UK, it means something quite different! Naturally, the guy turned beet red (and later explained it to her).


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

There's always the tank top for sleeveless knitted top. My ex was a trained taylor and always referred to waistcoat as vests.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

*** in England is slang for a cigarette. Inc crochet a sc is English/Aus/NZ is a double crochet. All US terms in crochet is one beind, ie half treble I believe to be US double crochet.

In Australia there things are different from England. We English speak the Queens English. When I took my children to England in 1986, my sister offered them different things to eat, ie Crisps UK = Chips, Lolly Aus = Sweets UK), cornet UK = Ice cream cone AUS, Lolly UK = Ice Block (Aus). The lady and my sister were quite at a loss to figure out what I was asking my children. I speak Queens English and Aussie English.

My mum (90) has converted back to English size needles and the English language for ply's in wool. So I am lucky I have to know both English and Aussie, We are metric in Aus and England is still Imperial.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I always say my 2 yr old Grandson is "Bi-lingual" Mummy is American, Daddy is English! He understands both.


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

The one that always makes me double take is the US fanny and fanny bag. In the UK a fanny is slang for ladies bits, whereas in the USA it refers to a persons rear end


----------



## lkirby (Oct 12, 2013)

Diversity. . .that's what makes this site so great! KP is worldwide, but it always feels like we are talking to next door neighbors, about knitting, our jobs, our health, or life in general. Every morning, over a cup of coffee, seven days a week. Love it!!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

What does this mean? - 

Addendum - when I posted the message it showed a happy face - got my answer.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this link, it's very helpful for those whose mother tongue is not English. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Heather416 said:


> Here's one for you Dsynr, as a starting point
> 
> http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must admit I love being on this site as I am learning more about the US and as I am English by birth and lived in Australia for many years, the difference in our English language is very diverse. We can only learn more and more about each other's countries. I love learning new things. Keep it up ladies and gents.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I watch lots of PBS British shows and read several series based in UK. Recently I referred to my cell phone as my mobile.


In Germany a mobile phone, or cell phone is called a handy. I laughed when I heard this.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

My Scottish son in law was visiting and called me at work and asked where I keep the plasters. I was totally lost about what he wanted. Then he said he cut himself getting dinner ready. He wanted a bandage.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i took it to mean any one


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Then you add in the folks from Australia? What fun it all is to try to guess the explanation for different phrases.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I can only speak English and used to work behind a bar (serving drinks) in a restaurant. One night we had a visiting French family in, I managed to understand them and serve them; we then had a German guy in, I could understand him and managed to serve him. I was so proud of myself but then my bubble burst because we had a Texan guy in and I couldn't understand a word he said!

My daughter has lived in the States for 15yrs. When we were in her apartment I asked her if she had seen my bag. "Yep it's on the counter" she answered, I couldn't resist screaming "Oh my God, what shop did I leave it in?"

I was teaching Crochet at our UK knitting club. A very nice English lady kept saying I was doing each stitch wrong.I was terrible confused until I discovered that she had taught herself to Crochet, many years before, using a book that was American. All of the American Crochet stitches have the same names but are in a different order. I didn't know this until I came home and did a search on the net.
Here is the info......
http://crochet.about.com/od/conversioncharts/a/termtranslate.htm


----------



## Cherry toffee (Dec 9, 2013)

Bangers and mash, spotted dick, bubble and squeak, spuds,and tatties. They're all part of the british staple diet. Oh and chippies are carpenters. Lol.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, even within a country there are variations in phrasing. Ask anyone outside of MA where the bubbler is & they give you a funny look! In other places it's got names like water fountain, etc. We have rotaries... most states don't have them, or if they do they're the Rotary Club. If they have the other kind, they call them anything from traffic circles to roundabouts. Many times I've watched people from CT, NH, etc. drive around & around & around a rotary, trying to figure out the rules... And in other states they call the RMV the "secretary of state", which confused the crap out of me when I went MI for grad school. 
Even within MA there are regional accents. There's Boston vs. Worcester, usually. You don't hear too much about "the Western Mass. accent" probably because there isn't much of one compared to the other two. What's called a milkshake in western MA is called a frappe in Boston (this caused some confusion between me & my native Bostonian friend at first). FYI, *no one* in MA "pahks their cah in Hahvahd Yahd" because, as everyone here knows, that's a great way to "get ya cah towed"...


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

For anyone who needs to know the differences between British and American Crochet terminology:

http://crochet.about.com/od/conversioncharts/a/termtranslate.htm


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cherry toffee said:


> Bangers and mash, spotted dick, bubble and squeak, spuds,and tatties. They're all part of the british staple diet. Oh and chippies are carpenters. Lol.


What is "spotted dick" anyway? It definitely doesn't sound like anything I'd want to eat. 
I'm not too sure about "bubble & squeak", either.


----------



## chervils (Jan 11, 2012)

Really enjoying this topic. Here in New Zealand an Afghan is a type of biscuit. In the UK I think they have Wellingtons or Wellies and here we have Gumboots. What do you call them where you live?


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

CraftyDeville said:


> The one that always makes me double take is the US fanny and fanny bag. In the UK a fanny is slang for ladies bits, whereas in the USA it refers to a persons rear end


I always have a titter at that one! I wonder whether "titter" has another meaning anywhere...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

chervils said:


> Really enjoying this topic. Here in New Zealand an Afghan is a type of biscuit. In the UK I think they have Wellingtons or Wellies and here we have Gumboots. What do you call them where you live?


I think those are what we call "rain boots". Occasionally you'll see them called "duck shoes", but that's usually reserved for a subset of rain boots which are lower & mostly have the rubber on the bottom, around your foot only.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> I always have a titter at that one! I wonder whether "titter" has another meaning anywhere...


Probably! 
Here in the US, we use "junk" to refer to anyone's... bits. And yes, "fanny" is anyone's rear end. Usually "fanny packs" are seen only on tourists or those who are less fashionable...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Being a Brit who has lived in the US for 30 years, I have become familiar with all the slang from both sides. Very amusing sometimes


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> What is "spotted dick" anyway? It definitely doesn't sound like anything I'd want to eat.
> I'm not too sure about "bubble & squeak", either.


I don't know why it was called spotted dick, but its a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit in; bubble and squeak is leftover mashed potato and green veg (usually Brussels sprouts and/or cabbage) mixed together and fried in a frying pan (preferably in lard) till crisp and brown underneath and then turned to brown the other side. The "bubble" and "squeak" refers to the noise it makes while it fries.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> I don't know why it was called spotted dick, but its a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit in; bubble and squeak is leftover mashed potato and green veg (usually Brussels sprouts and/or cabbage) mixed together and fried in a frying pan (preferably in lard) till crisp and brown underneath and then turned to brown the other side. The "bubble" and "squeak" refers to the noise it makes while it fries.


Thank you! I read a lot of Terry Pratchett, etc. and get an enormous kick out of some of the funny-sounding food names... 
I still have to laugh because "spotted dick" sounds like there's an STD involved & yet characters in books clearly enjoy it...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> What is "spotted dick" anyway? It definitely doesn't sound like anything I'd want to eat.
> I'm not too sure about "bubble & squeak", either.


Spotted dick is a sponge pudding with dried fruit in it served with custard for a pudding.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

chervils said:


> Really enjoying this topic. Here in New Zealand an Afghan is a type of biscuit. In the UK I think they have Wellingtons or Wellies and here we have Gumboots. What do you call them where you live?


In French we call them "bottes". This word has the same origin than the English word "booties".
This is a really nice topic indeed. As a language teacher, I love it!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Someone just posted a topic called "bummed out" - now that IS a really strange phrase. In the UK, your bum is your behind (butt?)!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi headlemk:

In Canada "wool" is "wool" whether it be fabric OR yarn.
"Yarn" can ibnclude wool,acrylic,bamboo,silk, etc. etc.as these are all types of yarn.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi headlemk:

In Canada "wool" is "wool" whether it be fabric OR yarn.
"Yarn" can include wool,acrylic,bamboo,silk, etc. etc.as these are all types of yarn.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Ask anyone outside of MA where the bubbler is & they give you a funny look! What's called a milkshake in western MA is called a frappe in Boston (this caused some confusion between me & my native Bostonian friend at first).


You can ask about a bubbler here in Wisconsin, too -- it was originally the brand name of a specific product by Kohler that was wildly popular. You can see a picture of it here: http://csumc.wisc.edu/wep/Words.html

But don't ask for a frappe; they'll think you're swearing.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> My friend calls a cigarette a ***!


or a Tab!


----------



## squidgy69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> I wanted to make a pullover, I have a friend who's married to a Brit, I ask her. Between them I get the right answer! It's a vest in the US. A vest is an undergarment - what do they call a vest?


what i would call a sleeveless vest is a tanktop, a vest is a garment that you would use under clothing


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

The one that got me foxed was a ****** over here its meat ball made out of liver or a bundle of long twigs that are burnt on a large old style fire ,vests ,& stopping for coffee & a biscuit which the biscuit turned out to be a scone with so much else enough for lunch we didn't need to eat anything else until dinner time ,


----------



## mertonlass (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice to hear everyones thought on British terms. I expect some of the terms must sound funny. I'm from the North of England and my husband from the South and even we laugh about the differences in the way we speak and we've been married for years!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to admit I use US crochet terms as I taught myself to crochet in last 18 months, I just find it simpler. I know our terminology be it crochet, knit, or just in general is different but that's just part of the fun getting to know you peeps on the other side of the pond. And can I say that my no 1 accent is the southern drawl , just love the politeness and laid back attitude x


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Gabriell said:


> I watch lots of PBS British shows and read several series based in UK. Recently I referred to my cell phone as my mobile.


Ha ha we're ' blending'


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> It is amazing to have so many different meanings to some words and yet it is all called English. Of all the oddities in our language, I simply love the term Bangers and Mash! It sounds so much more fun than mashed potatoes and sausage.


Bangers n mash - try it with onion gravy or enn onion an mushroom gravy - yum yum


----------



## brit1mum (Apr 19, 2014)

I have lived in the US for twenty years and still find differences in language. After reading comments today now I know why my co worker kept saying, -can I use acrylic. To me I kept wondering why she was so obsessed about using that kind of wool, oops, sorry yarn. I have had a learning curve with US terminology and instructions, and as an experienced knitter it has been a challenge. I have had a great chuckle over several of the posts. My favorite is what Americans call a fanny pack, now in Britain you might get arrested if you used that term. Lol.


----------



## brit1mum (Apr 19, 2014)

Bangers and mash is one of my most favorite meals when I go home. Yes gravy and onions just hits the spot. So too Toad in the Hole which is sausages in gorgeous batter which rises up around the sausages. Yum.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Some of the Brit to US (and vice versa) translations are quite funny, I knew the "jumper/sweater" one, but recently a Facebook friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


 Lol just to add confusion, my friend's a chippy...ie a carpenter!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

mertonlass said:


> Nice to hear everyones thought on British terms. I expect some of the terms must sound funny. I'm from the North of England and my husband from the South and even we laugh about the differences in the way we speak and we've been married for years!


That happens here in the US too! I grew up in the North (IL) and my hubby in the South (TN). I still get confused when he asks me for a "pin" when he wants something to write with. He actually is saying "pen" but even after living up north for 30 years that Southern accent is hard to shake. Up north when we wanted a carbonated drink like Coke or 7-Up we called it "soda pop" or just "pop". He says they called it a "dope" where he came from. I told him he might not want to ask for that! I also love the Southern expression "y'all" which is actually singular. More than one person is "all y'all".....  This has been a fun topic. I think I've spent more time reading this than any other topic on KP!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cast off is definitely bind off


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> Chippy is slang for a prosittute and also a carpenter, but a chippy is also a shop serving the traditional British favorite fish and chips.
> Guess it's all when and where and how you use it.
> I remember CHiPS, the TV series.


A chippy can also mean a carpenter or someone working with wood in the UK


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

So glad you started this. I've enjoyed reading it more than you know. Drank my whole cuppa while doing so


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh and to be bummed out is to feel bad about something &#128561;


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Having read through all of this topic I find it amusing that some of those who *think* they know the differences *still* have it wrong! 
I love the differences though I have a gripe when an American version of a book by a British author, set in Britain changes all the terminology to US English so that we have British characters talking about elevators or sidewalks, for example. I never buy British books from Amazon.com for that reason. 
I don't need American authors translated into British English so why the other way round?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

The hardest part with being brought up with English expressions is when you are at school - no one knew what I meant when I said knickers, brolly, and dog forbid when I said I had to find my rubbers  

I still say don't get your knickers in a twist - cheeky bugger is another one I use a lot


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Kas0103 said:


> There are so many differences that it does get confusing at times, doesn't it? But usually you only need apply a little common sense and you get there... I was surprised to see patterns for vests, which turned out to be sleeveless jumpers, not the white cotton singlets that older men wear under their shirts! Makes it fun though, don't you think? And thanks to the Internet you can usually find a good translation for knitting terms between the two 'Englishes'...


Many time white cotton singlet undershirts are called "wife beaters" in the US.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

chickkie said:


> And NE is the abbreviation for North East.


It's also the abbreviation for Nebraska.

A cousin in California recently mentioned going to SC, which to me means South Carolina, but she meant Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi all . - sc in crochet means 'single chain', a rug goes on the floor in my house too & a cigarette is a ***!!! We do call'yarn' wool, regardless of it's composition, knitting shops are usually referred to as Wool Shops but they sell everything from buttons, patterns, cotton (that you sew with) 'yarn' etc. I love the differences in language, you can learn so much...


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with yarn arts, but is funny just the same.
I have a friend who is British and she one time told us that there is a term for those who need to keep "their chins up."
The phrase in British, she told us was: "Keep your pecker up!"
Is this true? AND if it is...How hilarious!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> ...
> Does N E 1 know where I can see a chart that explains this?
> U might know the DD wants a crochet sweater, er, jumper written in "British"....
> She showed me the pattern, all printed out nice in colour....


After living on LI for 40 years, I should have known -- but then realize that you're at the age of texting - and spelling is a lot of shortcuts.

Confused me by your spelling of 'colour' which is the Brit way of spelling 'color' ... I'm easily confused! LOL

Anyone ("N E 1" ) else who understood this immediately?

I still chortle at how long the word is for 'abbreviation.'

edit: I had to put a space between " and ) or it would have made a smiley face like this: ")


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> The one that always makes me double take is the US fanny and fanny bag. In the UK a fanny is slang for ladies bits, whereas in the USA it refers to a persons rear end


I'm going to bite on this one. What are ladies bits? The fanny is your but, but bits I don't know about.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I love this quote:
Was it Wilde or Shaw? The answer appears to be: both. In The Canterville Ghost (1887), Wilde wrote: We have really everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language. However, the 1951 Treasury of Humorous Quotations (Esar & Bentley) quotes Shaw as saying: England and America are *two countries separated by the same language*, but without giving a source. The quote had earlier been attributed to Shaw in Readers Digest (November 1942)



Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> My friend calls a cigarette a ***!


That term was used during WW I, lucifer was the match to light the ***!
heard in the WW I song..."Pack Up Your Troubles In Your Old Kit Bag....and smile, smile, smil"


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

duhhhhhhhhhh N E 1 I thought it was North East hee heee heee N E 1 can tell it is AnyONE Lol GOOD CHUCKLE


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

My Mother always "red" up the house instead of straightening or cleaning. I do the same. We lived among the Amish in Ohio and PA and she said it was what they said. I actually saw that term used in a novel about the Amish. I was the only Englisher in the first grade. THe other 7 were all Amish. This was in the 30's. Don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning Headlemk, I have been wondering about the "wool" meaning I also thought people were talking about actually using WOOL YARN I usually do NOT use wool - only for something that needs to be used for keeping a person WARM !!! I have learned SO much from everyone and NE 1 LOVE that one N E 1 have a wonderful Easter weekend )



headlemk said:


> We had a similar conversation yesterday in our charity knitting group. One lady came in asking about "wool." Since we don't use natural fibers in this group, those of us who had been there for a while knew she meant "yarn" (US term). New members from the US proceeded to tell her we don't use wool, only acrylic.
> 
> In the US knitters consider "wool" to be a fiber from sheep. In Canada and Europe, "wool" is any fiber used for knitting or crochet.
> 
> We also had the toque/beanie/knit hat/toboggan discussion. We're about 1/2 US and 1/2 Canadian.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm going to bite on this one. What are ladies bits? The fanny is your but, but bits I don't know about.


Private parts ... down there.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Oh, even within a country there are variations in phrasing. Ask anyone outside of MA where the bubbler is & they give you a funny look! In other places it's got names like water fountain, etc. We have rotaries... most states don't have them, or if they do they're the Rotary Club. If they have the other kind, they call them anything from traffic circles to roundabouts. Many times I've watched people from CT, NH, etc. drive around & around & around a rotary, trying to figure out the rules... And in other states they call the RMV the "secretary of state", which confused the crap out of me when I went MI for grad school.
> 
> When thirsty in Wisconsin we look for a bubbler too.
> Even within MA there are regional accents. There's Boston vs. Worcester, usually. You don't hear too much about "the Western Mass. accent" probably because there isn't much of one compared to the other two. What's called a milkshake in western MA is called a frappe in Boston (this caused some confusion between me & my native Bostonian friend at first). FYI, *no one* in MA "pahks their cah in Hahvahd Yahd" because, as everyone here knows, that's a great way to "get ya cah towed"...


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

When thirsty in Wisconsin, we look for a bubbler too.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

chervils said:


> Really enjoying this topic. Here in New Zealand an Afghan is a type of biscuit. In the UK I think they have Wellingtons or Wellies and here we have Gumboots. What do you call them where you live?


Muckboots or rain boots.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

camry05 said:


> Chikkie
> N E - North East. I do not think so.
> N E 1 - Text lingo for Anyone


N E 1 = anyone


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


We all have different sayings - we say pavement you say sidewalk, we say chips you say fries, etc but if you really want to get confused -

*** - Cigarette
Copper - Policeman
Counter - Kitchen worktop
Yard - Garden
Pants - Trousers (our pants are what men wear UNDER their trousers)
Breakfast Biscuit - Scone
links - sausages
Bayzel - Basil
Drapes - curtains
Potatoes and Cabbage - Bubble and Squeak
British Pound - Quid
Useless - As much use as a chocolate teapot

Then of course there are our sayings too -

Stupid - Dafter than a box of foreskins
Masturbate - Knocking one out 
Made a Lady Pregnant - Knocked her up

Those last three are normally London sayings - ha ha hope I didnt offend anybody I know quite a few - but some are not printable. Watch this space I shall think of some more later


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


And this is the basis for the adage, "The U.S. and Great Britain, two countries separated by a common language."


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

Here in the US, regional variations in the language can cause some funny instances. I grew up in the Midwest. I had a friend who lived in New York city who told me one day that if I ever ask for pop in a sack where he lived that the shop keeper would most likely ask why I wanted their father in bed. 

I later moved to the South. One day at work one of my coworkers came to work saying that she was ill that day. I looked at her with sympathy and said that I was sorry she didn't feel well. She looked at me like I had lost my mind, then realizing that I wasn't from the South explained that ill meant angry. 

I later had a lady come in and ask for an ice-cream cone with a scarf around it and please put it in a poke. At my puzzled look she laughed and explained she wanted a sheet of waxed paper placed around the ice-cream and the cone placed in a paper bag.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

cathy73 said:


> My Scottish son in law was visiting and called me at work and asked where I keep the plasters. I was totally lost about what he wanted. Then he said he cut himself getting dinner ready. He wanted a bandage.


A plaster is what you would call a band aid

:thumbup:


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

So funny reading this thread. I have relatives in the US. My cousin and his wife emigrated in 1971. Their children know lots of Scottish words and one in particular is great with the accent - and the "ch" as in loch (not lock. My cousin asked for "twenty ****" when he first went over. that go a few funny looks ha ha. The young ones all talk about a "through ga'en blaw" when both doors are open for fresh air. Translates as a "through going blow".

I worked with young people and decided to take them a small gift when I returned home. I suggested I could maybe get them pencils etc for school with a US theme on them. When I said "for example rubbers with stars and stripes on them" they all fell about laughing. Enough said!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> What is "spotted dick" anyway? It definitely doesn't sound like anything I'd want to eat.
> I'm not too sure about "bubble & squeak", either.


Spotted dick is a steamed pudding with either currants in or jam
Bubble and Squeak is Fried potato and cabbage


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Let's not forget the Aussies either!! I recently forwarded a joke from an Aussie friend which included the word "fanny" which in this case referred to a girls name in the joke. In the US, it's a more genteel way to refer to one's bottom/a fanny pack is the little pouch a jogger would wear around their waist. Another Aussie friend sent back, that "fanny" means another area of anatomy-a fanny pack there is another name for the type of feminine product!! OOPS again!!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> I know this doesn't have anything to do with yarn arts, but is funny just the same.
> I have a friend who is British and she one time told us that there is a term for those who need to keep "their chins up."
> The phrase in British, she told us was: "Keep your pecker up!"
> Is this true? AND if it is...How hilarious!


Yep

 :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm going to bite on this one. What are ladies bits? The fanny is your but, but bits I don't know about.


In English - fanny is slang for ladies private parts,


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I think I'd rather sit on my fanny and keep my chin up!! ;-)


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> It is amazing to have so many different meanings to some words and yet it is all called English. Of all the oddities in our language, I simply love the term Bangers and Mash! It sounds so much more fun than mashed potatoes and sausage.


And I love "Bubble & Squeak" which I'm told is leftover mashed potatoes & cabbage fried together.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/


Thank you!!! Nice information to have! Very kind of you!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

SueWilson49 said:


> Oh, you poor 'yanks' it works the other way too. I still can't get used to bind off, to me it's cast off. The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA and to hold up womens stockings UK, elevator Lift USA moving staircase UK.
> 
> I think the best story i ever heard was about an old boss of my ex's. A very Welsh man called Caradoc who went to see his daughter & DH in the USA. He and his wife decided to go a week early and have some time in New York, sightseeing etc. When they arrived it was a lot hotter than they bargained for so he went to one of the stores/shops and bought some shorts which he wore all week all around NY. When his daughter came to collect them she was horrified to see that he had been going out all week in his underpants!


that's so funny!!!! theatre of the mind kicks in...did parents say they had some funny looks as they walked, visited, etc.?!!!!!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Years ago I worked in an architect's office. (In England) The two secretaries were rather genteel spinster ladies. I happened to be in the office when an Australian trainee architect breezed in.
He said, "G'day ladies. Do you have any Durex please?"
The look on their faces was priceless. In England, Durex is a generic name for condoms - in Australia it is adhesive tape.
Similarly, in France many ex-pats have been caught out by asking for preservative in a DIY shop. In France that is the word for a condom. Incidentally, there is a town in France called Condom and there was a condom museum there which closed in 2005. 
The town name sign is a popular spot for adolescent boys in particular to have a photo taken.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> We all have different sayings - we say pavement you say sidewalk, we say chips you say fries, etc but if you really want to get confused -
> 
> *** - Cigarette
> Copper - Policeman
> ...


the "loo" - bathroom.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Memum said:


> How about "keep your pecker up". Meaning keep your chin up!  Got to love the Brits.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

chervils said:


> Really enjoying this topic. Here in New Zealand an Afghan is a type of biscuit. In the UK I think they have Wellingtons or Wellies and here we have Gumboots. What do you call them where you live?


when we were in England, my husband's father told me to make sure I put my Wellies on. I replied "do you mean my rubbers?", to which everyone in the house burst out laughing as "rubbers" were something men only used for certain activities!!! :shock:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

My biggest faux par was when I visited my sister in Australia. She was talking about "pokeies" ( slot machine arcades /one armed bandits), but she had also told my about " gentlemen's clubs" where prostitution was legal and I thought she meant these!!!!!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

There are lots of differences in our language but even stranger is the fact that different words are used in different parts of the UK. I note nobody from UK has responded so far so would be interested in what others have to say. Just my little bit is to say that I originally lived in the south and have gradually moved up country to the north. 

Down south we would speak of an Alley = Ginnel in the north. We had rolls down south, named Baps in the north and other names too but they were confused when I asked for a roll. Then of course you have the rhyming slang which originates from East London, up the 'apple and pears' stairs. 'Roby Murry' = curry, etc. etc. Isn't language interesting? A rubber here is something to rub out something written in pencil, I know it means something very different in USA so we have to be careful too!! Irene


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> There are lots of differences in our language but even stranger is the fact that different words are used in different parts of the UK. I note nobody from UK has responded so far so would be interested in what others have to say. Just my little bit is to say that I originally lived in the south and have gradually moved up country to the north.
> 
> Down south we would speak of an Alley = Ginnel in the north. We had rolls down south, named Baps in the north and other names too but they were confused when I asked for a roll. Then of course you have the rhyming slang which originates from East London, up the 'apple and pears' stairs. 'Roby Murry' = curry, etc. etc. Isn't language interesting? A rubber here is something to rub out something written in pencil, I know it means something very different in USA so we have to be careful too!! Irene


I visit my daughter in Derby and the baps /rolls are called cobs there( my
surname is Cobb !!!!!)


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

meetoo said:


> when we were in England, my husband's father told me to make sure I put my Wellies on. I replied "do you mean my rubbers?", to which everyone in the house burst out laughing as "rubbers" were something men only used for certain activities!!! :shock:


No, that is in the US and not used in Britain. In England a rubber is an eraser.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> I visit my daughter in Derby and the baps /rolls are called cobs there( my
> surname is Cobb !!!!!)


In Coventry (UK) we call bread rolls "batches" which I think is a local name. Nobody else ever recognises the name. Up north I believe the same thing is called a "barm cake"!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> There are lots of differences in our language but even stranger is the fact that different words are used in different parts of the UK. I note nobody from UK has responded so far so would be interested in what others have to say. Just my little bit is to say that I originally lived in the south and have gradually moved up country to the north.
> 
> Down south we would speak of an Alley = Ginnel in the north. We had rolls down south, named Baps in the north and other names too but they were confused when I asked for a roll. Then of course you have the rhyming slang which originates from East London, up the 'apple and pears' stairs. 'Roby Murry' = curry, etc. etc. Isn't language interesting? A rubber here is something to rub out something written in pencil, I know it means something very different in USA so we have to be careful too!! Irene


Here we call a ginnel an "entry".


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I always have to think about the meaning of "cotton wool." I THINK it means what we would (US) call a piece of loose cotton to clean a wound. When in England I was very confused about why they disliked "coaches" of "football teams" so much that they could not be allowed in roadside parks (lay-abouts?). Turned out it was "buses" of "soccer fans." ...and how did they ever get "Wooster" out of Worchester and "Glosster" out of Gloucester? Not to mention "bink" for "bank" although I heard this one from an emigrant from India. "Exit" is "way out" and "don't forget to mind the gap" which trips you up every time if you are from US. Is a "scone" really a "scoon" or not? (anyway they taste good) "shire" or "sheer"? Of course, even people who live there don't know if it is "Bowfort, SC" or "Bufort." And what is this about how personal a washcloth is if you get a clean one every time you wash?? I THINK our knitting needles are "pins" in some areas??

I had almost as much trouble moving from Texas to New England as I did in England. Took me weeks to figure out where Farmington was, not to mention Billerica (Bill-rick-ah) and forget about Peabody (pronounced in NE as PBD as fast as you can say it!). Pop I figured out pretty quick, but I never could remember exactly how to order coffee in a restaurant. It sure isn't just plain, black, no sugar.

Incidentally, Y'all is plural, never singular. If I want to know how you are, I ask "How are you?" If I want to know how you and your family are, I ask "How're y'all?" meaning "all of you." Another word for "bubbler/water fountain" is "spigot." "Oil" and "all" are pronounced the same, just as someone else said a "pin" is a "pin," "pen," and sometimes "pan." 

Our marvelous native tongue!!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

meetoo said:


> the "loo" - bathroom.


I love the ones like "a sandwich short of a picnic" when someone's 'not all there'! (Probably very non-PC!)


----------



## Maureen B (Jan 7, 2013)

I read somewhere of someone looking for thongs fo her husband here in the UK they are an item of ladies underwear not shoes as in the US , ew call the shoes flip flops !!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I always have to think about the meaning of "cotton wool." I THINK it means what we would (US) call a piece of loose cotton to clean a wound. When in England I was very confused about why they disliked "coaches" of "football teams" so much that they could not be allowed in roadside parks (lay-abouts?). Turned out it was "buses" of "soccer fans." ...and how did they ever get "Wooster" out of Worchester and "Glosster" out of Gloucester? Not to mention "bink" for "bank" although I heard this one from an emigrant from India. "Exit" is "way out" and "don't forget to mind the gap" which trips you up every time if you are from US. Is a "scone" really a "scoon" or not? (anyway they taste good) "shire" or "sheer"? Of course, even people who live there don't know if it is "Bowfort, SC" or "Bufort." And what is this about how personal a washcloth is if you get a clean one every time you wash?? I THINK our knitting needles are "pins" in some areas??
> 
> I had almost as much trouble moving from Texas to New England as I did in England.
> 
> ...


(lay abouts) - is laybys - stopping area on side of road
bink is definitely not used - bank is bank 
scone is scone not scoon
buefort is pronounces bowfort 
Dont know why we call Worcester and Gloucester like we do, but that is what is nice about us our eccentricities


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

you are wrong. I'm from the uk and I call fibre from a sheep wool and man made fibre acrilic. Yarn is what you knit or crochet with which can be either!!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Kaiess said:


> Having read through all of this topic I find it amusing that some of those who *think* they know the differences *still* have it wrong!
> I love the differences though I have a gripe when an American version of a book by a British author, set in Britain changes all the terminology to US English so that we have British characters talking about elevators or sidewalks, for example. I never buy British books from Amazon.com for that reason.
> I don't need American authors translated into British English so why the other way round?


You can always tell if a British-made TV show or film is intended for sale in the US as they always use the US terminology. It can be quite a bug-bear.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Kaiess said:


> Having read through all of this topic I find it amusing that some of those who *think* they know the differences *still* have it wrong!
> I love the differences though I have a gripe when an American version of a book by a British author, set in Britain changes all the terminology to US English so that we have British characters talking about elevators or sidewalks, for example. I never buy British books from Amazon.com for that reason.
> I don't need American authors translated into British English so why the other way round?


This is why I bought alll of the Harry Potter books that were available when we last visited the UK. I wanted our grandchildren to read them the way they were written. It is a good exercise for them to have to figure out the "translation"!
My biggest goof over there was telling my cousin that my husband had "muffed up".


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> (lay abouts) - is laybys - stopping area on side of road
> bink is definitely not used - bank is bank
> scone is scone not scoon
> buefort is pronounces bowfort
> Dont know why we call Worcester and Gloucester like we do, but that is what is nice about us our eccentricities


You're right - but what about "sconn" or "scohne" depending where you come from?! And what about Beauchamp (pronounced Beecham). No wonder foreigners have such trouble with English!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> In Coventry (UK) we call bread rolls "batches" which I think is a local name. Nobody else ever recognises the name. Up north I believe the same thing is called a "barm cake"!


In the north-east a 'batch' was a loaf a bit like a fadge. I don't suppose those words are used now. A fadge was a round flattish loaf.

We didn't use the term barm cake in the NE I think that's more the north west - Cumbria and Lancashire.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm going to bite on this one. What are ladies bits? The fanny is your but, but bits I don't know about.


Ummm... Further forward than your butt! It's a rude word in the UK really.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

shadypineslady said:


> Some of the Brit to US (and vice versa) translations are quite funny, I knew the "jumper/sweater" one, but recently a Facebook friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


A British chippy ( or chippie) can either be a chip (fries) shop or carpenters/ joiners are also called that.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

Gabriell said:


> I watch lots of PBS British shows and read several series based in UK. Recently I referred to my cell phone as my mobile.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> "Oil" and "all" are pronounced the same, just as someone else said a "pin" is a "pin," "pen," and sometimes "pan."
> 
> Our marvelous native tongue!!


Being English the one that always gets me is the US pronunciation of the word 'law' as 'lar'.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

bevhug said:


> you are wrong. I'm from the uk and I call fibre from a sheep wool and man made fibre acrilic. Yarn is what you knit or crochet with which can be either!!


I agree. If I say wool I mean the spun product from a fleece. If anything else it is man-made fibre and yarn is the general word for what we craft with, as you say.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

What is a creek?

Is it a creak?
Is it a crick?
Is it a rivelette?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> The one that always makes me double take is the US fanny and fanny bag. In the UK a fanny is slang for ladies bits, whereas in the USA it refers to a persons rear end


I still remember my eyebrows meeting my fringe(bangs?) when reading a novel when it said "he patted her on the fanny as he left the room", my first thought was WHATTTTT!!!!, the second was, he'd be dead before he opened the door. Still makes me giggle,   Lindseymary


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Now I'm confused! Born in Bolton, Lancs. Rolls (huge ones) were Flour Cakes. Brought up in Coventry, they were Batches (Gladdings) Baps (Co-op) or Rolls (Owen Owen's café). Now I live in Stone, Staffs, they are Batches. 
The thing that really confuses me though is why Mother's Day in the UK is related to Easter (Mothering Sunday, Curds and Whey, Palm Sunday, Easter Day), but not in the USA. Lucky me, I get two of them !!!!!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

headlemk said:


> We had a similar conversation yesterday in our charity knitting group. One lady came in asking about "wool." Since we don't use natural fibers in this group, those of us who had been there for a while knew she meant "yarn" (US term). New members from the US proceeded to tell her we don't use wool, only acrylic.
> 
> In the US knitters consider "wool" to be a fiber from sheep. In Canada and Europe, "wool" is any fiber used for knitting or crochet.
> 
> We also had the toque/beanie/knit hat/toboggan discussion. We're about 1/2 US and 1/2 Canadian.


I'm well aware of the "wool" thing having bought knitting "wool" on eBay (years ago) from a Canadian seller...only to find the ball band clearly identified the fiber as acrylic.

But I've always wondered: what do those of you who think of all yarn as "wool" ask for when you actually WANT yarn that is made from the fleece of a sheep?


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Being from Blackburn, Lancashire, I still bake barm cakes, and in this area of Texas 'y'all all' is used as plural for 'everyone'. However, after 60 years, I still don't use that term. The thing that still confuses me is that the words pin, pan and pen all sound alike here, so that I'm never sure about which a person is actually speaking.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

SueWilson49 said:


> Oh, you poor 'yanks' it works the other way too. I still can't get used to bind off, to me it's cast off. The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA and to hold up womens stockings UK, elevator Lift USA moving staircase UK.
> 
> I think the best story i ever heard was about an old boss of my ex's. A very Welsh man called Caradoc who went to see his daughter & DH in the USA. He and his wife decided to go a week early and have some time in New York, sightseeing etc. When they arrived it was a lot hotter than they bargained for so he went to one of the stores/shops and bought some shorts which he wore all week all around NY. When his daughter came to collect them she was horrified to see that he had been going out all week in his underpants!


This is hysterical......imagine all the looks he got!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

disgo said:


> What is a creek?
> 
> Is it a creak?
> Is it a crick?
> Is it a rivelette?


Creek is said creek - it is a small slow running river


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

joand'5 said:


> Being from Blackburn, Lancashire, I still bake barm cakes, and in this area of Texas 'y'all all' is used as plural for 'everyone'. However, after 60 years, I still don't use that term. The thing that still confuses me is that the words pin, pan and pen all sound alike here, so that I'm never sure about which a person is actually speaking.


Ha ha that is hilarious I can hear it now "piyun, payun and peyun


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

This topic has beeen a real tonic! I have found it amusing and interesting in turn. Great post Dsynr.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> I love the ones like "a sandwich short of a picnic" when someone's 'not all there'! (Probably very non-PC!)


One slice short of a loaf, one brick short of a load, one nugget short of a happy meal, rowing with one ore, nuttier than a fruit cake, arguing with an unarmed man and the list goes on.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> Now I'm confused! Born in Bolton, Lancs. Rolls (huge ones) were Flour Cakes. Brought up in Coventry, they were Batches (Gladdings) Baps (Co-op) or Rolls (Owen Owen's café). Now I live in Stone, Staffs, they are Batches.
> The thing that really confuses me though is why Mother's Day in the UK is related to Easter (Mothering Sunday, Curds and Whey, Palm Sunday, Easter Day), but not in the USA. Lucky me, I get two of them !!!!!


Wow! Some memories there! Owen Owen is long gone, but you could get just about anything there. I often still remark "Owens would have had it" when I'm at a loss where to buy something! It's a Primark now. Gladdings is also long gone, but I remember their big round crunchy batches which we had on a Saturday night for supper. They were so crunchy that, when you bit into them, the top just collapsed. (I had really never heard of batches anywhere else, interesting to find out folk in Staffs have them too.) whereabouts in Coventry were you from? You wouldn't know it now, very run down and a bit sad.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Before I joined KP, I would hear those nice British folks talk about "Jumpers" for men and would wonder why they would knit a dress for a man, or did they mean "jumpsuit"?
> I've learned so much on KP, and some of it actually applies to knitting! :lol:
> I STILL have lots of trouble with crochet patterns.
> The USA slip st is the British what?
> ...


I think this is correct, I believe the only differences are the SC (hook in wrap round pull through) and DC (Wrap round hook once, insert in next loop pul through) and the TRwrap round hook x2 pul through 2 pull through next 2 pull through last 2) you dont use SC as your smallest stitch you use a DC which is our Treble

Crochet

ch: chain
Sc: single crochet (English)
Dc: double crochet = USA single crochet SC
Tr: treble = USA double crochet DC
Hdc: half double crochet 
hdc tbl: Half double crochet worked in the back loop
hdc tfl: Half double crochet worked in the front loop
sl st: slip stitch
sp: space
fp hdc (front post half double crochet):
Yarn over, insert hook from front to back to front around post of half double crochet one row below, yarn over, draw up a loop, yarn over, draw through all 3 loops on hook (this is worked on odd # or right side rows)
fp tr (front post triple): Yarn over twice, insert hook from front to back around post of stitch on previous row and pull up a loop, (yarn over and draw through 2 loops on hook) 3 times.
bp hdc (back post half double crochet): Yarn over, insert hook from back to front to back around post of half double crochet one row below, yarn over, draw up a loop, yarn over, draw through all 3 loops on hook (this is worked on even or wrong side rows)
bp tr (back post triple): Yarn over twice, insert hook from back to front around post of stitch on previous row and pull up a loop, (yarn over and draw through 2 loops on hook) 3 times.

Hope this is of some help.

We in the North East of England call bread rolls = buns
Then we have the other varieties, eg batch loaf, fadge, cob, stottie cake, tiger bread. 
When i visited a relative in Edinburgh they asked if we would like a bacon roll, I was puzzled and was trying to imagine how you could make one. I thought it was like a sausage roll (wrapped in pasty) Duh!! All they meant was a bacon in a bun. We call them bacon butty! Language is brilliant !! I always wonder where the name diaper comes from? we call them nappies. I always cringe when i hear the word fanny as that is a ladies front bottom, sometimes referred to as a tuppence, fairy or foof. 
Im not certain what hair bangs are? I think it refers to a fringe (hair cut over the brow to eyebrows)


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Great thread, 
I'm from the Black Country, we have our own special dialect here too. 

Dont forget your baggin (lunch)
Sounds like a cleet stuck under a door, (sings badly)

bostin fittle ma wench (great meal dear lol)


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Never heard calling the "moving staircase" an elevator lift. I've always called them escalators. In the US an elevator is the little room that carries you from one floor to the next, usually in a high rise building (sky scraper).


An escalator is a moving staircase in the UK. Escalators are used to go down into the Underground or Metro in the States. An elevator is American English, we say a lift in the UK


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone who is half-soaked is stupid or slow-witted.

A bob-owler is a West Midlands name for a large moth.

The fizzog is a word for the face and you could tell someone to stop sulking and change their down-in-the-mouth expression by saying Put yer fizzog straight. It comes from the word physiognomy meaning the facial features and the art of judging personality from them.

Keep out thoss road is a Black Country expression for mind how you go.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> Wasn't it Mark Twain who said England and America are two countries divided by the same language.
> Three years in Ipswich, Suffolk convinced me this is true.
> Don't ask a man in a store where the napkins are, he'll turn red. Ask for serviettes. (Napkins are feminine products).
> Biscuits are cookies, scones are sweet or savory biscuits, potato chips are crisps and chips are French fries.
> ...


Oh my I know what you mean about the Suffolk accent. We moved up from deepest Somerset to Suffolk over 10 years ago now. The man down the road is very "Suffolk" in his speech. Go is goo, so ago would be a goo. Fascinating dialect.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there Talbotsetters. Lived in Mount Nod (Broad Lane) still have my Mum and Dad's house there, rented out now. Do go back occasionally, as you say, a shadow of it's former glory. Tend to shop in Leicester now, but is the "wool shop" still in the City Arcade? Where are you?


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

When I was nursing back in the 60's we had a nurse come over from Australia. We were working on a male medical ward, when she came out of the ward sister's office asking if anyone had a durex. Now in Australia that is their word for cello tape. In the UK we would call that either an eraser or a rubber, but certainly not a durex which is a male contraceptive product. You can imagine the response she got from a ward full of male patients who were not too ill to hoot with laughter and pass the sort of comment that only a ward full of men are capable of.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> I don't know why it was called spotted dick, but its a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit in; bubble and squeak is leftover mashed potato and green veg (usually Brussels sprouts and/or cabbage) mixed together and fried in a frying pan (preferably in lard) till crisp and brown underneath and then turned to brown the other side. The "bubble" and "squeak" refers to the noise it makes while it fries.


My grandmother always told us that the name "bubble & squeak" came from the noise it made in your insides after you had eaten it!!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I seem to remember Queen recorded a song based on all the euphanisms for "not quite all there". Sorry can't remember what it was called. G&T has overtaken brain !!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

just going from the east coast, to the mid west, to the west coast, and anywhere in between in the good old USA will get you mixed up or thrown in jail. even in the 6 NEW ENGLAND STATES there is a language gap. from Bauuuuston to HOLY-YOKE, there is pandemonium. from the East side of the Connecticut River to the West side???? AND that's just Massachusetts. NO WONDER OUR POLITICIANS CAN'T AGREE. ALLLLL over the world they have a hard time understanding one another. to,too,two...hare,hair...bank...crick...paper bag,paper sack...watch out for the chowders,there is clam and Manhattan...WEll, I could be here all day..don't have the time or space. even between generations. :shock:  :lol: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> And I love "Bubble & Squeak" which I'm told is leftover mashed potatoes & cabbage fried together.


So named, I believe, because of the sound it makes while being cooked.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Torpedo, spukie, submarine sandwich, bomb- all names for long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them. How about those drinks called frappes, cabinets, milk shake, fribble,etc.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

headlemk said:


> We had a similar conversation yesterday in our charity knitting group. One lady came in asking about "wool." Since we don't use natural fibers in this group, those of us who had been there for a while knew she meant "yarn" (US term). New members from the US proceeded to tell her we don't use wool, only acrylic.
> 
> In the US knitters consider "wool" to be a fiber from sheep. In Canada and Europe, "wool" is any fiber used for knitting or crochet.
> 
> We also had the toque/beanie/knit hat/toboggan discussion. We're about 1/2 US and 1/2 Canadian.


UK knitters do call yarn wool at times (mostly younger knitters I think who didn't have lots of (real) wool around when they were young, and who don't know the difference between man made and natural fibres) It drives me mad when I ask for wool and I'm offered acrylic yarn!!!!
Viva la diference! Oops not sure how to spell that.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to have difficulty with geopgraphy terms when I worked with American expats . They would say 'oh that's a nice town' and I'd be thinking 'it's a village'(smaller than a town) or 'it's a hamlet'(smaller still). Or they might say 'Do we need permission from the city' when they meant the Borough Council. Their Sport coat was our jacket. We had great fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> One slice short of a loaf, one brick short of a load, one nugget short of a happy meal, rowing with one ore, nuttier than a fruit cake, arguing with an unarmed man and the list goes on.


All the lights are on but no-one's at home.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Torpedo, spukie, submarine sandwich, bomb- all names for long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them. How about those drinks called frappes, cabinets, milk shake, fribble,etc.


I have never figured out what a bacon butty is in England.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have never figured out what a bacon butty is in England.


Just a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Bacon butty = bacon sarnie. Crispy bacon in soft white sliced bread, with or without tomato ketchup or HP (brown) sauce. Just the best thing. Lost track of the number of Vegetarians who have told me they went back to meat because they missed bacon butties so much!


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

I need to warn all KPs coming to England on holiday that 'fanny' means a ladies front bottom, so please be careful! Sorry about my explanation, but if you say fanny out loud it's liable to cause sniggering!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> We all have different sayings - we say pavement you say sidewalk, we say chips you say fries, etc but if you really want to get confused -
> 
> *** - Cigarette
> Copper - Policeman
> ...


As a side tract, I have always wondered and been curious about U.K. currency - pound, quid, etc. Could someone explain, please and thank you. Love this topic, thank you all for explaining the different sayings.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

And how about Forfar Bridies. Half moon shaped pasties containing beef. Famous. We have a saying in the Dundee dialect. Eh'll hae twa' bridies. A plen ane an' an ingin' ane an' a'.

Translates to = I'll have two bridies. A plain one and an onion one as well.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Spotted dick is steamed pudding (desert) the spots being dried fruit - stodgy & delicious. Bubble & squeak traditionally is fried left over potatoes & cabbage.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

nomadbubbe said:


> Torpedo, spukie, submarine sandwich, bomb- all names for long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them.


Don't forget the grinder!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

taypol said:


> We have a saying in the Dundee dialect. Eh'll hae twa' bridies. A plen ane an' an ingin' ane an' a'.
> 
> Translates to = I'll have two bridies. A plain one and an onion one as well.


Interesting to me, because in Texas when I was quite small my grandparents, aunts and uncles often called onions, "ingerns." I wonder how that got from Scotland to Texas? My ancestors came from Ayrshire, but back in the 1700s so I don't think the pronunciation stuck with them that long!

Incidentally, when I was referring to Beaufort, North Carolina (not SC) I meant the way the people who live there pronounce it. I've heard it both ways from natives of the city.

A creek, crick, etc. is a "stream" in some places. And I kind of like "not the brightest star in the sky." Also, in the south (US) "giving someone a hard time" is sometimes "giving them static" (from old radios that had a lot of static before stronger signals) .

This has been a lot of fun. Where does the expression "Bob's your uncle" come from? I know what it means, but not the origin.

I saw recently on TV a show on falconry that explained that "having someone under your thumb" comes from the way you hold a falcon when it isn't hunting (holding onto the largest claw with your thumb) and "wrapping someone around your little finger" also comes from the act of tying the falcon's leash around the little finger as extra security. Also, the person who carried a group of falcons to the hunting area was called a cadger resulting in the word "caddie," a person who assists a golfer with advise and carries the persons golf bag (perhaps this is Scots, too?). I suppose we could go on with the idioms for a long time!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

also giro and hero. I've wondered if giro is a misspelling of hero by someone's foreign language, perhaps Spanish, but it is not pronounced like hero, but like a gyroscope.

Also, strange that knickers are panties, but in the US knickers were men's and boy's pants that were gathered in just below the knee, short for "knickerbockers" who were the Dutch settlers of NY.



nomadbubbe said:


> Torpedo, spukie, submarine sandwich, bomb- all names for long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them. How about those drinks called frappes, cabinets, milk shake, fribble,etc.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

"Bob's your uncle" is commonly used to indicate that things are alright. E.g. "that's fine then - Bob's your uncle". Sometimes "and Fanny's your aunt" is added No idea where it comes from. Interesting re ingern being a Texan word. I expect it could easily have survived all these years from your ancestors in Ayrshire. We could continue this thread forever! 

When went to the "tattie picking" during the "tattie holidays" in October. Tatties being potatoes. Break time was called "mid yolkin'. "Pieces" - sandwiches - were eaten with mucky hands. lemonade from the bottle. Think e Coli! I expect this originated from when people wore yolks. We were well paid and the money commonly went to buy new school uniforms, shoes etc. Backbreaking work though. we were picked up at the end of the road in a "bogey" pulled by a tractor. Lots of kids piled into the bogey. I doubt health and safety would allow it nowadays


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a part-time job once and I got to call England to interview people. I was forewarned that they called diapers - nappies. It is nice to get to know something about other people in different parts of the world. I have a British e-mail friend I adore her! I absolutely loved it when I could call Australia. I swear I could have fallen in love over the phone with a man and the Aussie accent!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Torpedo, spukie, submarine sandwich, bomb- all names for long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them. How about those drinks called frappes, cabinets, milk shake, fribble,etc.


Don'e forget the hero sandwich in the list of "long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them"


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All the lights are on but no-one's at home.


Elevator doesn't go all the way to the top.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I worked as a bank teller at one time and we would handle the money and eat at the same time. Didn't think a thing about it now I wouldn't do that. Guess we get more educated as the years have gone by.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> also giro and hero. I've wondered if giro is a misspelling of hero by someone's foreign language, perhaps Spanish, but it is not pronounced like hero, but like a gyroscope.
> 
> Also, strange that knickers are panties, but in the US knickers were men's and boy's pants that were gathered in just below the knee, short for "knickerbockers" who were the Dutch settlers of NY.


Giro/Gyro is Greek and a different type of sandwich....more pita than large loaf.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

We have "Plain bread" which is made two to a tin then torn apart. It's a higher loaf with a darker crust. Pan bread is made in individual tins and more expensive. Hence if someone is called "pan loafie" it infers they are a bit posh


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

babysnapdragon said:


> When I was nursing back in the 60's we had a nurse come over from Australia. We were working on a male medical ward, when she came out of the ward sister's office asking if anyone had a durex. Now in Australia that is their word for cello tape. In the UK we would call that either an eraser or a rubber, but certainly not a durex which is a male contraceptive product. You can imagine the response she got from a ward full of male patients who were not too ill to hoot with laughter and pass the sort of comment that only a ward full of men are capable of.


Interesting... We usually call it "sticky tape" in my part of Australia!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Gabriell said:


> I watch lots of PBS British shows and read several series based in UK. Recently I referred to my cell phone as my mobile.


In Australia we call cell phones mobiles


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I had a part-time job once and I got to call England to interview people. I was forewarned that they called diapers - nappies. It is nice to get to know something about other people in different parts of the world. I have a British e-mail friend I adore her! I absolutely loved it when I could call Australia. I swear I could have fallen in love over the phone with a man and the Aussie accent!


I have spoken with people from USA & UK, and have been told, by both nationalities, that I sound quite posh. I have also been asked which part of England I come from, and have been told that my accent is much more clipped than others from the same region as I am from. I can only put this down as having had a grandmother who was a teacher, and having my pronunciation corrected all the time, until I spoke "correctly" :roll:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Years ago I worked with a Dutch lady who had spent a long time in Australia and she had me confused the day she asked if there were any lucky bands in the office. I finally figured out she wanted rubber bands.

In NZ we even have regional differences as to whether our strawberries are packed in a punnet, a pottle or a chip.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I grew in Alabama and my mother always called her purse a "pocketbook".


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

A purse over here is what we keep our money/cards in. I think what you call a purse is what we call a handbag?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Nanny White said:


> Bacon butty = bacon sarnie. Crispy bacon in soft white sliced bread, with or without tomato ketchup or HP (brown) sauce. Just the best thing. Lost track of the number of Vegetarians who have told me they went back to meat because they missed bacon butties so much!


Thank you. They do seem to be very popular over there. Someone of tv is always wanting one.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> You can always tell if a British-made TV show or film is intended for sale in the US as they always use the US terminology. It can be quite a bug-bear.


Same here in Australia


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess we in Britain have the same confusion with the American language even the baking measurement is different! Luckily I have purchased a set of "cups" so I can bake some of the delicious recipes on KP - but did see something on KP the other day - never heard of "almond bark"???


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

alpaca Issy said:


> I guess we in Britain have the same confusion with the American language even the baking measurement is different! Luckily I have purchased a set of "cups" so I can bake some of the delicious recipes on KP - but did see something on KP the other day - never heard of "almond bark"???


Doesn't come from an Almond tree :shock:

It's a candy, usually white or regular chocolate, spread thin on a cookie sheet with almonds or almond chips in it, allowed to set and then broken up. Very tasty.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chocolate-almond-bark/


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember while living in Bremerhaven, Gr. I was working in the military mess hall and they were serving corn on the cob. Being the southern Ohio girl I am, I said "I haven't had roastners in a long time." One of the girls working with me kept saying roastners, roastners and then she said "Oh roasting ears". Boy did I feel like a dumb cluck.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> Hi there Talbotsetters. Lived in Mount Nod (Broad Lane) still have my Mum and Dad's house there, rented out now. Do go back occasionally, as you say, a shadow of it's former glory. Tend to shop in Leicester now, but is the "wool shop" still in the City Arcade? Where are you?


I think it's still there! I was born in Brinklow, moved to Cheylesmore (there's one for a pronunciation quiz) when I was four, married and moved to Ash Green and have been there since! I worked at Tile Hill College for years and still go to a hairdressers in Eastern Green, so know Mount Nod. The loss of all the major manufacturers was the death knell for Coventry, it's all charity shops, betting shops or boarded up shops now! I hear there's a good wool place in Leamington but have never been there (heard about it from KP!).


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Doesn't come from an Almond tree :shock:
> 
> It's a candy, usually white or regular chocolate, spread thin on a cookie sheet with almonds or almond chips in it, allowed to set and then broken up. Very tasty.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chocolate-almond-bark/


Yum!


----------



## kymkent (Jan 18, 2014)

Ohhh!! CHIPS - GREAT TV programme a few years back!! Then I went to Monterrey and actually saw some at the bike fest on the main street!!!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you. They do seem to be very popular over there. Someone of tv is always wanting one.


and if you fry one of the pieces of bread in the bacon fat... Bliss!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I had a part-time job once and I got to call England to interview people. I was forewarned that they called diapers - nappies. It is nice to get to know something about other people in different parts of the world. I have a British e-mail friend I adore her! I absolutely loved it when I could call Australia. I swear I could have fallen in love over the phone with a man and the Aussie accent!


I feel the same about a Geordie accent (Newcastle). There's nothing like getting a customer service call from a Geordie. You automatically trust whatever they say! Daft, isn't it?


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Yamyam said:


> I need to warn all KPs coming to England on holiday that 'fanny' means a ladies front bottom, so please be careful! Sorry about my explanation, but if you say fanny out loud it's liable to cause sniggering!


Ah ha! We have a Yam Yam on here! Explain that to the US folk... Love the accent!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

hennie said:


> Someone who is half-soaked is stupid or slow-witted.
> 
> A bob-owler is a West Midlands name for a large moth.
> 
> ...


That's interesting about physiognomy, I always thought it came from "visage" (French for face). Same root word I guess. We use "half-soaped" here and have never heard of a bob-owler!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

hennie said:


> Great thread,
> I'm from the Black Country, we have our own special dialect here too.
> 
> Dont forget your baggin (lunch)
> ...


Around here, lunch that you take with you to work is called "snap". I think it's something to do with the mining community (not sure why). Lots of miners relocated here years ago from Wales and the north of England.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

mooseymom93 said:


> As a side tract, I have always wondered and been curious about U.K. currency - pound, quid, etc. Could someone explain, please and thank you. Love this topic, thank you all for explaining the different sayings.


Don't know why we call a pound a quid so just googled it! Seems most likely that it comes from the Latin "quid pro quo", something handed over for something else, eg in payment for something. Don't get us Brits onto words for money - tanner, thruppence, half a crown, ten bob... and rhyming slang like "ten bob bits" (sorry all you UKers for the image that conjures up!).


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> That's interesting about physiognomy, I always thought it came from "visage" (French for face). Same root word I guess. We use "half-soaped" here and have never heard of a bob-owler!


half-baked in the US


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Tabotsetters I have thrupenny bits not ten bob bits ,and was always told to keep my hand on my ha'penny! (See what US kps make of that one!)


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Slidell411 said:


> My friend calls a cigarette a ***!


That is slang only.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Heather416 said:


> Confusing isn't  it -
> all mean the same - work is complete and get it off the needle


I have not heard the expression 'fasten off', but cast-off is correct for Australia and England.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Another one: When someone says, "I'll knock you up in the morning", in the UK it means, will wake them up.


Australia in general follows UK, but there is no doubt this expression does not mean to wake them up in Australia!!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Years ago I worked with a Dutch lady who had spent a long time in Australia and she had me confused the day she asked if there were any lucky bands in the office. I finally figured out she wanted rubber bands.
> 
> In NZ we even have regional differences as to whether our strawberries are packed in a punnet, a pottle or a chip.


Cannot say I have ever heard of lucky bands before. Maybe it was a Dutch translation, not Australian expression?


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

One of our television interviewers many years ago while interviewing Muhammad Ali before a live televised audience the interview said "I love the boy" not realising that "Boy" was a derogatory term to use about an African American man. The poor interviewer didn't know what he had done and apologised and said he meant no offence. It caused a few tense moments.
Another word not to use here is rooting, while it means supporting your term to you it means something else to us. Rooting is a coarse word used to refer to the sexual act.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Yamyam said:


> I need to warn all KPs coming to England on holiday that 'fanny' means a ladies front bottom, so please be careful! Sorry about my explanation, but if you say fanny out loud it's liable to cause sniggering!


My husband used to call me by a nick name 'pussy'. When we were visiting friends in California, we were asked quietly on the side if we understood the connotations - nickname not used again!!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Oh, even within a country there are variations in phrasing. Ask anyone outside of MA where the bubbler ........ And in other states they call the RMV the "secretary of state",...


Here in Wisconsin we know what a bubbler is, but what is a RMV?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

alpaca Issy said:


> I guess we in Britain have the same confusion with the American language even the baking measurement is different! Luckily I have purchased a set of "cups" so I can bake some of the delicious recipes on KP - but did see something on KP the other day - never heard of "almond bark"???


White chocolate with slivered almonds in it.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

..another Englishism: Shall I knock you up in the morning? - meaning - shall I wake you up in the morning......


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> What is "spotted dick" anyway? It definitely doesn't sound like anything I'd want to eat.
> I'm not too sure about "bubble & squeak", either.


Spotted dick sounds like a disease. Ewwww. Just sayin.'


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Spotted dick sounds like a disease. Ewwww. Just sayin.'


I remember my mother-in-law asking me if I would like "spotted dick" for dessert; I can't remember my exact reply, as it was back in 1965, but I do remember going to my husband and asking him what a "spotted dick" was! His reply was to laugh and advised me not to repeat that back in Canada!!!!


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I have wondered something. Here in the US we say yard in the UK it's garden. Here a garden is a place we grow flowers or vegetables. What do you in the UK call that? Just curious about this.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I think the one that always gets me is when someone talks about knitting a rug. I never think of an afghan/lap robe as a rug. A rug to me goes on the floor.
> 
> But there are many variations even between US and Canada, and also different parts of the US. I always wondered why people put money in a pocket book - as a pocket book to me is a small soft cover book, and then I found out that some call a purse a pocket book. Another one is toboggan, or shortened to just boggan. They meant a toque, or a hat. And how about beanie - that's another one that has many meanings in different parts of US or Canada.
> 
> ...


Where I am (Toronto, Canada) a rug can also mean a hair peace on a man's bald head.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mammakim said:


> I have wondered something. Here in the US we say yard in the UK it's garden. Here a garden is a place we grow flowers or vegetables. What do you in the UK call that? Just curious about this.


and the grassy area is the lawn.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

How about in the latest James Bond movie when Mallory says to Bond now don't cock it up


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

When I was younger it was called a pocket book, later a purse. Same thing!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I prefer the term "bum" to "butt".....it just sounds kinder, don't know why. (as in she has a large bum)


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> "Oil" and "all" are pronounced the same,
> 
> When I was 10 1/2 years old, we moved from Minnesota to Kentucky, where I learned a new chorus in Sunday school that went, "Give me all in my lamp, keep me burning . . ." I thought that was strange. I don't know how long it took me to figure out that it was, "Give me OIL in my lamp . . ."


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

AdeleRM said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> > "Oil" and "all" are pronounced the same,
> ...


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I use both British and US patterns, more crochet than knit, and US terms are one below in name, dc translates to treble etc. A friend had a US crochet pattern, but as she's a beginner, we said just to stick with UK patterns.


----------



## Deena (Feb 10, 2014)

....friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


this made me laugh too! In Australia a chippie is used the same way it is in the UK, but it is also used when you talk about a carpenter or cabinet maker - he is the chippie ..... so one would make a cup of tea and a 'sanga' (sandwich) for the chippie that is working in your house ....


----------



## bevhug (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree but that may be another story all together depending if you come srom the m=north or the south.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi again Talbotsetters,

it's a very small world! I lived 20 odd years in Wolvey from getting married in'73, so know Brinklow well. As you say, Cheylesmore an of course Stivychale will confuse anyone not local! Happy knitting x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> One slice short of a loaf, one brick short of a load, one nugget short of a happy meal, rowing with one ore, nuttier than a fruit cake, arguing with an unarmed man and the list goes on.


A sausage short of a BBQ is used in OZ!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have spoken with people from USA & UK, and have been told, by both nationalities, that I sound quite posh. I have also been asked which part of England I come from, and have been told that my accent is much more clipped than others from the same region as I am from. I can only put this down as having had a grandmother who was a teacher, and having my pronunciation corrected all the time, until I spoke "correctly" :roll:


My children have experienced the same. My Mother (a Scot) was unrelenting with 'proper' language and as a result, I've been the same with my girls!

My accent is generic, born in Wales, lived there and in Scotland, then Germany, then England, the Nairobi, Kenya, then England now Australia for nearly 50 years. Everyone can understand me.

Whilst in Los Angeles, my DH tried to book us a flight to Vegas for a few days, they just couldn't get his Aussie accent. I had to do the booking and had no trouble at all!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Cannot say I have ever heard of lucky bands before. Maybe it was a Dutch translation, not Australian expression?


I thought it was 'Lacky Bands' meaning elastic bands. You know how we shorten things in OZ!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

meetoo said:


> ..another Englishism: Shall I knock you up in the morning? - meaning - shall I wake you up in the morning......


Well if that was asked of an Aussie girl, it would mean to do what it takes to make you pregnant!!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok here's one. In Australia we are paid, generally fortnightly, not monthly or weekly. We pay our rent, often, fortnightly and use fortnight as terminology for 2 weeks in advance.

A fortnight is 2 weeks. When we were in the US, no one knew what I meant. It must be just in OZ, New Zealand and the UK. Not sure how it came about.

Fanny bag is a no-no, we call them 'bum-bags' and as someone else mentioned, 'rooting' is not barracking for your team in OZ, it's definitely the terminology (slang) for the act of sex!!

We call sweets (candy) lollies but as mentioned, in the UK lollies were what we call 'ice-blocks' these are flavoured and are delicious, not just blocks of ice.

In England I called the rubber sandals which fit between your big toe, Flip Flops, in OZ we call them thongs, in the US thongs are ladies panties with a very thin strap holding the front and the back together.

Love Bacon butties, and chip butties with lots of real butter on the bread, by the way, bacon butties even more delicious in Edinburgh when we had bacon baps - to die for!!

Leanna x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

leannab said:


> I thought it was 'Lacky Bands' meaning elastic bands. You know how we shorten things in OZ!
> 
> Leanna x


Yes it is "lacky bands", that is all I have ever heard anyway


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

leannab said:


> Ok here's one. In Australia we are paid, generally fortnightly, not monthly or weekly. We pay our rent, often, fortnightly and use fortnight as terminology for 2 weeks in advance.
> 
> A fortnight is 2 weeks. When we were in the US, no one knew what I meant. It must be just in OZ, New Zealand and the UK. Not sure how it came about.
> 
> ...


Chip butties are the ambrosia of the gods, definitely!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

CraftyDeville said:


> The one that always makes me double take is the US fanny and fanny bag. In the UK a fanny is slang for ladies bits, whereas in the USA it refers to a persons rear end


Yes! And on a similar theme, US eraser =UK rubber which can cause embarrassment.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Cannot say I have ever heard of lucky bands before. Maybe it was a Dutch translation, not Australian expression?


She was possibly saying lacky bands as a contraction of elastic bands ,another name for rubber bands.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Heather416 said:


> Chippy is slang for a prosittute and also a carpenter, but a chippy is also a shop serving the traditional British favorite fish and chips.
> Guess it's all when and where and how you use it.
> I remember CHiPS, the TV series.


In Oz, a chippy is a carpenter or chippies - fried chips. Jane


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

In Australia we call them either jumpers (old-fashioned) or, as we have become increasingly Americanized - sweaters. A Chippy is a slang expression for a carpenter!! (Further, a "Sparky" is an electrician!) When it comes to deciphering patterns, it becomes very difficult; we tend towards the English version as the American is vastly different. Our knitting yarns (yes, we do generalise) are purchased in "ply". I think this does make things easier than the American "worsted" terminology.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Many time white cotton singlet undershirts are called "wife beaters" in the US.


We call them passion busters or truckie singlets. Jane


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

The Australians seem to be "coming out of the woodwork" tonight!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Chip butties are the ambrosia of the gods, definitely!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

hennie said:


> Great thread,
> I'm from the Black Country, we have our own special dialect here too.
> 
> Dont forget your baggin (lunch)
> ...


That's where my DH is from, and although I was brought up only 100 miles north of him I have to listen hard to follow conversations with his family! We did used 'baggins' for a snack taken out to the fields to the farm workers, (us) but lunch was always 'dinner'
As for US vs UK terms, it can be positively dangerous - we were always told to walk on the pavement (sidewalk). Also no one in LA understood 'fortnight' (2 weeks)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Bangers over here is not a polite word. But also Bangers in Enland = Old cars. Bring on more old memories from the past.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

leannab said:


> Ok here's one. In Australia we are paid, generally fortnightly, not monthly or weekly. We pay our rent, often, fortnightly and use fortnight as terminology for 2 weeks in advance.
> 
> A fortnight is 2 weeks. When we were in the US, no one knew what I meant. It must be just in OZ, New Zealand and the UK. Not sure how it came about.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with fortnight in Hawaii. Asked how long we were staying I said a fortnight. Had to explain it was two weeks or fourteen nights.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

martina said:


> Chip butties are the ambrosia of the gods, definitely!


Or sausage sarnies or fried egg sarnies.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> She was possibly saying lacky bands as a contraction of elastic bands ,another name for rubber bands.


Yes, you're probably right about the lacky bands. Which reminds me of putting money in the meter for the leckie (electricity).


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Noreen said:


> How about in the latest James Bond movie when Mallory says to Bond now don't cock it up


That's a well-used English saying! A mistake would be called a "cock-up".


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

We are a unique breed.....


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

jean-bean said:


> Tabotsetters I have thrupenny bits not ten bob bits ,and was always told to keep my hand on my ha'penny! (See what US kps make of that one!)


Maybe ten bob bits are bigger! LOL. you're probably right though, there were no ten bob bits were there (it WAS late when I wrote it)!


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

This thread has made me giggle so much. the English language is said to be the most difficult to learn. we all consider the regional meanings for words but we have the generation changes too. i have teenage children and it feels like words have a new meaning every week.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

We always used "dinner time" for lunch and the evening meal was "tea". In the US my relatives use "lunch" and "supper". A fairly "mean, miserly, grippit" relative, used to greet visitors with "you'll have had your tea". So he didn't have to feed them


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

There were "two bob bits" though two shillings - correct name florin


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

mammakim said:


> I have wondered something. Here in the US we say yard in the UK it's garden. Here a garden is a place we grow flowers or vegetables. What do you in the UK call that? Just curious about this.


It's a garden! A yard would just be a paved area, generally for houses with no room for a garden. These are few and far between these days but the old "back-to-back" terraced houses had no room for a garden and just had a yard.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

ha ha. Just read "keep your hand on your ha'penny". Still used today.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

busyb said:


> This thread has made me giggle so much. the English language is said to be the most difficult to learn. we all consider the regional meanings for words but we have the generation changes too. i have teenage children and it feels like words have a new meaning every week.


I agree! Who on earth decided that "sick" was good?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

A creek is a stream or a brook smaller than a river


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

A yard over here would be the same as a patio i should think ,a patio is paved slabs as i have a small garden we put slabs down as we are not very fond of gardening & it saving mowing if we grassed it all & had a lawn


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think a yard is 36 inches (lol)


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

mirium said:


> You can ask about a bubbler here in Wisconsin, too -- it was originally the brand name of a specific product by Kohler that was wildly popular. You can see a picture of it here: http://csumc.wisc.edu/wep/Words.html
> 
> But don't ask for a frappe; they'll think you're swearing.


I'll keep those in mind next time I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

taypol said:


> I worked with young people and decided to take them a small gift when I returned home. I suggested I could maybe get them pencils etc for school with a US theme on them. When I said "for example rubbers with stars and stripes on them" they all fell about laughing. Enough said!


Fair enough - that was about my reaction, reading that! 
To make it more interesting, in my family, "the rubber thing" is a jar opener. So, we'll have a bunch of women in the kitchen (like we will later today - happy Easter for anyone celebrating! ) and someone will start looking around for the rubber thing... The first time a new woman comes into the family (or a man walks into the kitchen), we end up explaining a lot.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaiess said:


> Incidentally, there is a town in France called Condom and there was a condom museum there which closed in 2005.
> The town name sign is a popular spot for adolescent boys in particular to have a photo taken.


Here in the US, we've got Intercourse, PA & Hell, MI, among others. I'm told there's a town in NC called "Whynot" because they couldn't think of anything else to call it. I've been to Hell, MI. It's hilarious... it's a tiny little town where the town center consists of a sort of post office/general store/ice cream shop/Halloween decorations shop, plus a Harley bar. The radio stations there have an official broadcast every winter the first time "hell freezes over".


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm well aware of the "wool" thing having bought knitting "wool" on eBay (years ago) from a Canadian seller...only to find the ball band clearly identified the fiber as acrylic.
> 
> But I've always wondered: what do those of you who think of all yarn as "wool" ask for when you actually WANT yarn that is made from the fleece of a sheep?


I've been all through this thread and I don't think anybody's answered you. I say 'actual' 'real' or 'proper' wool :lol: :lol: 
If I'm talking to a fellow member off line, I can say merino, alpaca, angora etc but if I'm talking to a non knitter I have to qualify it as 'merino wool', 'alpaca wool'. If I just said I'd bought some merino, I'd just get a puzzled look :lol: 
I think there are one or two Brits who say yarn but I think they're few and far between. I've never met one....


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> This has been a lot of fun. Where does the expression "Bob's your uncle" come from? I know what it means, but not the origin.


I don't know, but I have multiple uncle Bobs, so I use the expression a lot...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Elevator doesn't go all the way to the top.


Dumb as a door.
Not the brightest bulb on the street. 
A few bricks short of a wall. 
Space cadet or space shot.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Here in Wisconsin we know what a bubbler is, but what is a RMV?


RMV = Registry of Motor Vehicles. In MA, it's where you go for your license renewal, a new license plate, your driving test, etc.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

taypol said:


> When went to the "tattie picking" during the "tattie holidays" in October. Tatties being potatoes. Break time was called "mid yolkin'. "Pieces" - sandwiches - were eaten with mucky hands. lemonade from the bottle. Think e Coli! I expect this originated from when people wore yolks. We were well paid and the money commonly went to buy new school uniforms, shoes etc. Backbreaking work though. we were picked up at the end of the road in a "bogey" pulled by a tractor. Lots of kids piled into the bogey. I doubt health and safety would allow it nowadays


That reminds me of living in Glasgow when kids would ask for a "jeeley piece" (bread and jam) or ask if they could 'do your messages' ie go shopping for you.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

meetoo said:


> ..another Englishism: Shall I knock you up in the morning? - meaning - shall I wake you up in the morning......


It definitely does not mean that in the US! It took me awhile to get used to that phrase when reading books in British English, that's for sure... 
I had to laugh when someone mentioning a husband (presumably affectionately?) calling his wife "pussy". This can mean either cat or... something else... in the US. We have a cat (see photo to the left) & she has a habit of sniffing & licking things. One day, she started doing that to the carpet. This caused my husband to remark, "the pussy's really licking carpet"... and then we about fell over laughing. If you didn't get that one... umm... yeah, you can probably puzzle that one out.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

We wondered if "Bob's your Uncle" had anything to do with the Pawnbroker, known as "Uncle" way back when, giving you a "Bob", a shilling, for something you pawned, thus solving (?) a monetary problem for you.


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

ha ha ten bob bits were tits


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> We wondered if "Bob's your Uncle" had anything to do with the Pawnbroker, known as "Uncle" way back when, giving you a "Bob", a shilling, for something you pawned, thus solving (?) a monetary problem for you.


Maybe. I love it when someone turns it to "and Robert's your mother's brother"!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, never heard that one! I used to think I was really rich (in the '50s) if I got a ten bob note.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> Maybe. I love it when someone turns it to "and Robert's your mother's brother"!


No, that's uncle Bobby... 
This thread is pretty funny...

:lol:


----------



## paddywhac (Feb 5, 2013)

for shadypineslady.... a chippy place or chip shop sell fish and chips and or inthe states it would be fish and french fries


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Martina, I wonder if fortnight is just a short version of Fourteen nights? Shorter to say than two weeks.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lillyhooch wrote:
Cannot say I have ever heard of lucky bands before. Maybe it was a Dutch translation, not Australian expression?


She was possibly saying lacky bands as a contraction of elastic bands ,another name for rubber bands.

I wonder if Lucky is just a brand name?


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

mammakim said:


> I have wondered something. Here in the US we say yard in the UK it's garden. Here a garden is a place we grow flowers or vegetables. What do you in the UK call that? Just curious about this.


A Garden - a yard here is a small concrete space


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Don'e forget the hero sandwich in the list of "long sandwiches with lots of stuff in them"


And in the Philadelphia and southern New Jersey area, it is called a hoagie. I have been told that came from the sandwiches the Italian/American women made for the lunches of their husbands who worked on Hog Island. I don't know what the work was there a hundred or so years ago.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is one I heard in Scotland when I lived there -

Long may your lum reak
Meaning - Long may your chimney smoke - ie Long may you live in the house that you have just brought - reak means smell so refers to the coal or wood that is burning in the chimney


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

For me a pocketbook is a small notebook that you keep in your jacket pocket (or handbag) in case you want to make a note of anything. But please can somebody explain the US dish "chicken fried steak" or was it "steak fried chicken" ??


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Gurney said:


> For me a pocketbook is a small notebook that you keep in your jacket pocket (or handbag) in case you want to make a note of anything. But please can somebody explain the US dish "chicken fried steak" or was it "steak fried chicken" ??


It's 'chicken fried steak'
I forget what kind of steak is usually used, but it is rolled in flour and then fried, which is a traditional way of cooking chicken. The chicken fried steak is then usually smothered in a brown gravy.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

As office manager, I had a Russian employee come to me asking for a stapler. I told him each desk had a stapler and asked if he had lost his. After several repeats of the same dialogue, in frustration he finally said, "No, no - the bullets!" He wanted staples!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I discovered this treat when reading Angela Thirkel's books. All the little boys loved it so, that I decided to make some one day and I've been hooked ever since. I have a strong feeling that it isn't really very healthy, but then almond bark isn't either and so I just enjoy!



talbotsetters said:


> and if you fry one of the pieces of bread in the bacon fat... Bliss!


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Dumb as a door.
> Not the brightest bulb on the street.
> A few bricks short of a wall.
> Space cadet or space shot.


A couple French fries short of a happy meal... One of my favs


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

a few sandwiches short of a picnic
a few colors short of a rainbow

and a knitting one -
she's a few stitches short of a row


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Since today is Easter, our pastor asked the children what the word Alleluia would translate into English. They came up with hooray! What do you think?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hurray is good...

Everyone but me seems to know where "OZ" is. Is this a perjorative of "AUS(sie)"? You guys know how to have more fun than anyone! 

There's also "chicken fried chicken" but, personally, I've never figured this out even when I have eaten it. I kind of like "Dirty rice" from Louisiana.

I'm not sure what is meant by your "lollie" We have lollipops (suckers/ candy on a stick), but what I think are your ice lollies, we call Popsicle. I guess we could go on for years!

Someone on another thread just wrote that since she discovered some wash liquid for wool, cleaning her husband's cashmere sweater was a "doodle." In another thread the same person wrote, "there is going to be a boffin knowing how to lead us all." She is from S.Africa

I read somewhere about a funny name Brits have for what we call a memory stick or flashdrive - that little thing you stick in a computer and copy stuff on instead of a disc. Anyone???


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

The hamster fell of the wheel


if brains were dynamite he wouldn't have enough to blow his hat off.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> also giro and hero. I've wondered if giro is a misspelling of hero by someone's foreign language, perhaps Spanish, but it is not pronounced like hero, but like a gyroscope.


It is Greek. gyro is pronounced "hero."


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

taypol said:


> When went to the "tattie picking" during the "tattie holidays" in October. Tatties being potatoes. Break time was called "mid yolkin'. "Pieces" - sandwiches -


When I was little in north Alabama, we got out of school for a couple of weeks when the cotton came in and all hands were needed to get the crop in, called it "gettin' out for cotton pickin'." 
We, alas, lived in town and had no cotton to pick.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

kmckinstry77 said:


> RMV = Registry of Motor Vehicles. In MA, it's where you go for your license renewal, a new license plate, your driving test, etc.


In Oregon and California, that's the DMV (department of motor vehicles)


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

AdeleRM said:


> It's 'chicken fried steak'
> I forget what kind of steak is usually used, but it is rolled in flour and then fried, which is a traditional way of cooking chicken. The chicken fried steak is then usually smothered in a brown gravy.


In my "neck of the woods" it's usually white 'country-style' gravy. The steak is 'cube steak' -a small chunk of tenderized round (beef) steak. It is one of my favorite breakfasts, with a fried egg and biscuits.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Hurray is good...
> 
> Everyone but me seems to know where "OZ" is. Is this a perjorative of "AUS(sie)"? You guys know how to have more fun than anyone!
> 
> ...


Yes, lollies are what the US call "candy" and icypoles are popsicles. When I was at school a "rubber" was not a condom but an eraser. As for the rubber band, I used to call it a lucka band not a "lucky band"???? We call "soda pop" a soft drink. A cuppa is short for "cup of tea". Deadhorse is tomato sauce (ketchup) eg pass me the deadhorse would translate, "pass me the sauce". In OZ, if one could shorten a word or phrase, we just do. My pet hate with the young ones these days is when they speak, everything starts with "like" eg like, I was calling my BF, and her phone was like not working. Then like I was distracted cause my mom like threw a slippers like and it like hit me on the head etc etc etc. It's just annoying!

Just thought of another one, when the power (electricity) fails, "someone forgot to feed the monkey on the bike" meaning the monkey pedalling to generate electricity fell off his bike from hunger. Jane


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Someone on another thread just wrote that since she discovered some wash liquid for wool, cleaning her husband's cashmere sweater was a "doodle." In another thread the same person wrote, "there is going to be a boffin knowing how to lead us all." She is from S.Africa
> 
> I read somewhere about a funny name Brits have for what we call a memory stick or flashdrive - that little thing you stick in a computer and copy stuff on instead of a disc. Anyone???


I think the sweater washing would have been a doddle (not doodle), meaning easy-peasy!

Memory stick: jump drive, thumb drive, pen drive, data stick, keychain drive

And yes, OZ is Australia

Over here we go to the Chemist or Pharmacy to get our prescriptions filled - no drug stores here.

If we are overtired, we are knackered.

We don't go hiking, we go tramping.

We hold garage sales to get rid of our unwanted stuff - not yard sales.

Aah - when did we stop wearing "frocks" and start wearing dresses.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I read somewhere about a funny name Brits have for what we call a memory stick or flashdrive - that little thing you stick in a computer and copy stuff on instead of a disc. Anyone???

Might be thinking of a'dongle'


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Might be thinking of a'dongle'


Mmm - a dongle is a receiver rather than a memory stick.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

The "angle of the dangle" - doesn't matter which way you look at it. Jane


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Hurray is good...
> 
> Everyone but me seems to know where "OZ" is. Is this a perjorative of "AUS(sie)"? You guys know how to have more fun than anyone!
> 
> ...


A "doddle" is something easy to do and a "boffin" is a super brainy type. A "dongle" is like a memory stick or flash/pen/thumb drive used for accessing the internet when you're on the move...


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

seadog said:


> In my "neck of the woods" it's usually white 'country-style' gravy. The steak is 'cube steak' -a small chunk of tenderized round (beef) steak. It is one of my favorite breakfasts, with a fried egg and biscuits.


Now, see, that's what I don't understand - American "biscuits". I thought a biscuit was a cookie, so eating something savoury with a cookie doesn't make sense. Just what is a biscuit?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> Now, see, that's what I don't understand - American "biscuits". I thought a biscuit was a cookie, so eating something savoury with a cookie doesn't make sense. Just what is a biscuit?


In the US, a biscuit is served with dinner, sort of like a roll. Buttermilk biscuits, etc. are very good. Cookies are sweet things which tend to have chocolate chips, etc.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> In the US, a biscuit is served with dinner, sort of like a roll. Buttermilk biscuits, etc. are very good. Cookies are sweet things which tend to have chocolate chips, etc.


I found that American biscuits, were more like a savoury scone.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> .... "fanny" is anyone's rear end. Usually "fanny packs" are seen only on tourists or those who are less fashionable...


We call them 'bum bags'! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

We call Fanny's (vaginas) here.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I found that American biscuits, were more like a savoury scone.


Buttermilk does sound like a scone - the new thing here is to make scones with buttermilk. Don't know why! Scones have been doing ok with milk all these years!! Maybe I'll look for a US biscuit recipe and try making some. Thanks


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

leannab said:


> I thought it was 'Lacky Bands' meaning elastic bands. You know how we shorten things in OZ!
> 
> Leanna x


Of course, lacky bands it is.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Ozzie Jane said:


> The "angle of the dangle" - doesn't matter which way you look at it. Jane


mmm My first husband used to add "...is directly proportionate to the heat of the meat". I say no more!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> mmm My first husband used to add "...is directly proportionate to the heat of the meat". I say no more!!


LOL!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> ....Incidentally, when I was referring to Beaufort, North Carolina (not SC) I meant the way the people who live there pronounce it. I've heard it both ways from natives of the city.......


You can tell a local from a visitor in Canberra, by the way they pronounce Canberra, Tuggeranong + Manuka. Locals say 'Cambrah', 'Tuggranong' and 'Marnikah' whereas visitors will pronounce them the way they're spelled. There are probably others....


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> mmm My first husband used to add "...is directly proportionate to the heat of the meat". I say no more!!


We aren't married to the same man are we?!


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

talbotsetters said:


> Buttermilk does sound like a scone - the new thing here is to make scones with buttermilk. Don't know why! Scones have been doing ok with milk all these years!! Maybe I'll look for a US biscuit recipe and try making some. Thanks


I make, if i do say so, a great scone. American biscuits are quite different in texture than most of the scones I have made and/or eaten. My scones are made with cream and butter. My American buscuits are made with buttermilk. Scones and biscuits are both good, but they are different.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Scones are more firm and heavy and biscuits are light and more fluffy. Unless they are brides biscuits!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Sao said:


> Interesting... We usually call it "sticky tape" in my part of Australia!


I've always known it as 'sticky tape' too.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Years ago I worked with a Dutch lady who had spent a long time in Australia and she had me confused the day she asked if there were any lucky bands in the office. I finally figured out she wanted rubber bands.


Could she have been saying 'lacky bands'? We sometimes call them that, it is short for 'elastic bands' (rubber bands).


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

taypol said:


> A purse over here is what we keep our money/cards in. I think what you call a purse is what we call a handbag?


Same here in Oz.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> You can tell a local from a visitor in Canberra, by the way they pronounce Canberra, Tuggeranong + Manuka. Locals say 'Cambrah', 'Tuggranong' and 'Marnikah' whereas visitors will pronounce them the way they're spelled. There are probably others....


In my particular part of the US, Cairo is pronounced Kay'-roe, and Milan is Mi'-len, with a long I and the second syllable sort of slurred.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

taypol said:


> A purse over here is what we keep our money/cards in. I think what you call a purse is what we call a handbag?


I keep my money, credit cards, drivers license in my wallet, which I keep in my purse/handbag/pocketbook.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Ros Tyler said:


> The Australians seem to be "coming out of the woodwork" tonight!


I'm sure there must be lots of us on KP!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> Buttermilk does sound like a scone - the new thing here is to make scones with buttermilk. Don't know why! Scones have been doing ok with milk all these years!! Maybe I'll look for a US biscuit recipe and try making some. Thanks


Here's a basic biscuit recipe for you:
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup shortening
3/4 cup milk

preheat oven to 425 degrees F

Sift together flour, salt and baking powder. Cut in shortening. Add milk. Mix lightly until dough holds together.
Transfer to floured cutting board. Knead lightly, then roll out to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into small rounds (or other shape, if desired - I often make mine square) Place on lightly greased baking sheet. Bake 12 to 15 minutes until lightly browned.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Memum said:


> Scones are more firm and heavy and biscuits are light and more fluffy. Unless they are brides biscuits!


Quite the reverse here - unless it is me baking the scones. When I stopped work I made a pact with myself to make a true light and fluffy scone. Well, after 12 months I eventually got there, but have hung up my hat now in case I revert to firm and heavy. Hey, I should just call them American Scones!!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

AdeleRM said:


> I keep my money, credit cards, drivers license in my wallet, which I keep in my purse/handbag/pocketbook.


I keep my wallet in my pocket. I hate carrying a purse. It is always in the way. All I need is my drivers license, money and a credit card; so it is a very small wallet. Tissue in one front pocket, wallet in the other front pocket and wear lipstick that doesn't come off. :lol:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

AdeleRM said:


> Here's a basic biscuit recipe for you:
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 Tablespoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ...


Someone clever came up with making 'scones' using cream rather than having to rub in butter (I really don't enjoy getting my hands 'dirty' when cooking [or ever, really]) and that is how I make them now.

3 cups self raising flour
1 cup cream
2/3 cup lemonade (or soda water, if you want no sweetness)
a pinch of salt

In a large bowl, mix up quickly with a knife, knead lightly and quickly to make smooth. Roll out to 2cms thick, cut into round or square shapes. Place on greased oven sheet. 
Bake at 210 degrees C (fan forced oven) hotter in a 'normal' oven, for 10 -12 minutes.

Quick and easy and your hands stay relatively clean!!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Lemon scones with lemon icing drizzled on top.....yum!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> You can tell a local from a visitor in Canberra, by the way they pronounce Canberra, Tuggeranong + Manuka. Locals say 'Cambrah', 'Tuggranong' and 'Marnikah' whereas visitors will pronounce them the way they're spelled. There are probably others....


Similar problem here. Ring-ins call the city Dun-edin, locals call it Dinedin with more stress on the e.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Could she have been saying 'lacky bands'? We sometimes call them that, it is short for 'elastic bands' (rubber bands).


Could have been, combined with her heavy Dutch accent.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Memum said:


> Scones are more firm and heavy and biscuits are light and more fluffy. Unless they are brides biscuits!


Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> Buttermilk does sound like a scone - the new thing here is to make scones with buttermilk. Don't know why! Scones have been doing ok with milk all these years!! Maybe I'll look for a US biscuit recipe and try making some. Thanks


Oooh! Our scones are good made with lemonade too. Makes them very light. I always put an egg in as well to make them richer. Now I'm hanging for a scone and jam and cream!!

Leanna x


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

leannab said:


> Oooh! Our scones are good made with lemonade too. Makes them very light. I always put an egg in as well to make them richer. Now I'm hanging for a scone and jam and cream!!
> 
> Leanna x


Are you hanging by a rope? :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> Buttermilk does sound like a scone - the new thing here is to make scones with buttermilk. Don't know why! Scones have been doing ok with milk all these years!! Maybe I'll look for a US biscuit recipe and try making some. Thanks


The ONLY way to make light fluffy and delicious scones (like the British and Aussie's) like is:
Three cups self raising flour (sifted)
I cup of real cream
! cup Lemonade (soda)....mix, cut out - brush top of scones with milk, and cook at 230C for about 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Memum said:


> Are you hanging by a rope? :lol:


Just a slang expression meaning hanging out for some! We shorten everything. LOL!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> The ONLY way to make light fluffy and delicious scones (like the British and Aussie's) like is:
> Three cups self raising flour (sifted)
> I cup of real cream
> ! cup Lemonade (soda)....mix, cut out - brush top of scones with milk, and cook at 230C for about 10 to 12 minutes.


Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.

Was over there a few years ago and wanted to make Beer Damper and couldn't find SR Flour anywhere, only All Purpose flour which meant little to me. Also couldn't get Sultanas, only raisins which don't quite do it for beer damper.

Thanks for your recipe.

Leanna x


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

leannab said:


> Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.
> 
> Was over there a few years ago and wanted to make Beer Damper and couldn't find SR Flour anywhere, only All Purpose flour which meant little to me. Also couldn't get Sultanas, only raisins which don't quite do it for beer damper.
> 
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> Creek is said creek - it is a small slow running river


In the western US there were several pronunciations and meanings since it depended on the immigrant homesteaders to establish a norm. In Montana it is "crick" and far from being a small slow moving river, they are torrents in the spring especially ("you better not cross that 'crick'" ) and in reference to many wide, white water rivers in most other areas--when we say "river" you mean something on the size of the Missouri, Clark Fork or Kootenai (one of three rivers in the world that used to freeze from the bottom up--until the dam--and comes from Canada and ends in Canada before being one of the largest tributaries to the mighty Columbia.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

leannab said:


> Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.
> 
> Was over there a few years ago and wanted to make Beer Damper and couldn't find SR Flour anywhere, only All Purpose flour which meant little to me. Also couldn't get Sultanas, only raisins which don't quite do it for beer damper.
> 
> ...


I could NOT make scones until I got this recipe and I have not had a failour yet. You can substitute yoghurt for the cream and use diet lemonade for the same great results...let me know how you go with this...good luck.,


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

seadog said:


> Exactly! :thumbup:


In Puyallup they are the main attraction of the WA State Fair each year and more like a puffy pastry with egg and served with the local strawberries, butter and whip cream. The main stand sells a biscuit type flour mix but in now way do they match the fair stand ones at all.

They are !00% fat and calorie free so one can just eat as much as they want until they burst :wink:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> The ONLY way to make light fluffy and delicious scones (like the British and Aussie's) like is:
> Three cups self raising flour (sifted)
> I cup of real cream
> ! cup Lemonade (soda)....mix, cut out - brush top of scones with milk, and cook at 230C for about 10 to 12 minutes.


Sounds like my Belgian waffles made from biscuit mix, add lemon-lime soda (7-Up) with an egg and that's it. They rise even more than the leaveners in the basic mix and are really crispy and not soggy (great for freezing and popping into a toaster oven when needed).


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Memum said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.
> ...


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Memum said:


> Ok...I give up...what is beer damper? We do have SR flour. It comes in a box instead of a bag. It is usually where the cake flour is also in a box.


Damper was traditionally made in a camp oven (like a pan with a lid) just flour and water, mixed and placed in the pan oven. Placed in the ground with coals underneath and some on top of the pan. Cooked for about half an hour, taken out and eaten. A good substitute for bread in the outback. We now have many variations of the original and this one is delicious, sliced once cool, and spread with real butter.

*Beer Damper:*

3 cups of Self Raising flour
1 cup of sultanas
2 Tbspns of raw sugar (any sugar will do)
1 can of Beer (or Stubbie/bottle around 375mls)

Sift flour, add sugar and sultanas, then beer and mix well. Place in a square greased (I use Gladbake) tin 20cm or 8"

Cook in moderate oven 160 celsius or about 350f for 35 minutes until top is browned slightly.

Remove from pan and allow to cool. Slice and butter. Delicious

It's sort of like a bread/cake. The beer acts like a yeast.

Leanna x


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

When I visited London, I asked for mineral water and the shop girl reconizing my California accent asked if I wanted "fizzy water".

One thing (ok, one of many things) that I don't get is the way you all pronounce "aluminum". "Al-you-mini-um" has too many syllables.

Diane


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always tell girls at work I like Chip butties. At first they asked what I meant now they don't because I have explained it to them. I also still call dinner (lunch in Aus) and Tea for our night meal, my grandchildren who are second generation Aussies always pick me up on it. Bless their little hearts.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> mmm My first husband used to add "...is directly proportionate to the heat of the meat". I say no more!!


"....provided the urge remains constant".Lindseymary


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

disgo said:


> In the western US there were several pronunciations and meanings since it depended on the immigrant homesteaders to establish a norm. In Montana it is "crick" and far from being a small slow moving river, they are torrents in the spring especially ("you better not cross that 'crick'" ) and in reference to many wide, white water rivers in most other areas--when we say "river" you mean something on the size of the Missouri, Clark Fork or Kootenai (one of three rivers in the world that used to freeze from the bottom up--until the dam--and comes from Canada and ends in Canada before being one of the largest tributaries to the mighty Columbia.


I had to laugh at "immigrant homesteaders". It describes exactly what you mean and we all know exactly what you mean, but it sounds so politically incorrect that, over here, we'd probably be slapped for using it!

I was once given an official warning at work for forwarding a funny email about the differences about UK and US English. The email was sent to me by an American friend and I forwarded it to colleagues who teach English, as I thought it would amuse them. I was told off because "it might offend Americans" (there were no Americans at the college where I worked and the American who sent it to me wasn't offended in he wouldn't have sent it!).


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> The ONLY way to make light fluffy and delicious scones (like the British and Aussie's) like is:
> Three cups self raising flour (sifted)
> I cup of real cream
> ! cup Lemonade (soda)....mix, cut out - brush top of scones with milk, and cook at 230C for about 10 to 12 minutes.


Are we talking double, single, whipping, clotted or top of the milk cream? Or, heaven forbid, gold top? Would you measure your dry and wet ingredients using the same size cup? It sounds like a useful recipe if I can get the measurements and ingredients sorted!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Memum said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.
> ...


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Here's a basic biscuit recipe for you:
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 Tablespoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ...


Thanks for this! I'm definitely going to try, so I can see the difference. Is shortening any kind of fat?


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

What are sultanas? The only sultana I know anything about is a flower.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Rusty's Mom said:


> What are sultanas? The only sultana I know anything about is a flower.


Never heard of a sultana as a flower! Just googled it and same up with this, which sounds about right: "Sultanas are also dried white grapes but from seedless varieties. They are golden in color and tend to be plumper, sweeter and juicier than other raisins. Also referred to as Golden Raisins in the US."


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dianeks2 said:


> One thing (ok, one of many things) that I don't get is the way you all pronounce "aluminum". "Al-you-mini-um" has too many syllables.
> 
> Diane


That's because we spell it aluminium! Which is how its inventor spelled it.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> That's because we spell it aluminium!


Us too !


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> I don't know why it was called spotted dick, but its a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit in; bubble and squeak is leftover mashed potato and green veg (usually Brussels sprouts and/or cabbage) mixed together and fried in a frying pan (preferably in lard) till crisp and brown underneath and then turned to brown the other side. The "bubble" and "squeak" refers to the noise it makes while it fries.


We used to eat with two friends at a local restaurant owned by two men. Whenever my husband and our male friend ordered pudding they had spotted dick. When we ordered the guy that was more front of house always used to shout to his partner "Two dicks for table ..... and then take mine and my friends order. 
Spotted dick is as above but usually rolled in a cloth to steam and the currants show through served with custard.
From what I read it was variations in accents for the word pudding, puddink, puddick, then dick.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> You can tell a local from a visitor in Canberra, by the way they pronounce Canberra, Tuggeranong + Manuka. Locals say 'Cambrah', 'Tuggranong' and 'Marnikah' whereas visitors will pronounce them the way they're spelled. There are probably others....


Ha. I used to live in Ann Arbor. Right next to it are Scio & Ypsilanti. It was always fun watching people try to pronounce those (luckily, when I moved there, I had local friends who could help me out). Most locals don't even bother with "Ypsilanti"... they just say "Ypsi".


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> We used to eat with two friends at a local restaurant owned by two men. Whenever my husband and our male friend ordered pudding they had spotted dick. When we ordered the guy that was more front of house always used to shout to his partner "Two dicks for table ..... and then take mine and my friends order.
> Spotted dick is as above but usually rolled in a cloth to steam and the currants show through served with custard.
> From what I read it was variations in accents for the word pudding, puddink, puddick, then dick.


Do you remember those spotted dicks for dessert in the school dinners that used to cost my Mum 5 shillings a week? I left in 1965 and they were still 5 shillings then. Spotted Dick and sago (frog's spawn we called it LOL!) were served once a week. Aaaah memories!!

Leanna x


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

So now I know! Bill Bryson in his travel books is always ordering it.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Just what is a beer damper?


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

talbotsetters said:


> I agree! Who on earth decided that "sick" was good?


my favourite change of word is yard (teen sons now word for home). 
my eldest son went with oneof my friends out of London on an errand. they got hungry and were looking for a Donald or kfc, they stopped the car and asked directions. they were told about 250 yards down the road a mcdonalds. about half way there my sun turned to my friend and asked does a petrol station count as a yard? needless to say he had counted the "yards" they had passed down the road.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gurney said:


> Just what is a beer damper?


Check out my post on Page 23 of this topic. I've posted a recipe with an explanation.

Leanna x


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

SueWilson49 said:


> ... The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA ...
> 
> Here in my part of the USA, suspenders hold up men's pants/trousers -- instead of using a belt around the waist.
> 
> I've heard them called 'braces' too!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> SueWilson49 said:
> 
> 
> > ... The clasic ones are suspenders - for mens socks USA ...
> ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

busyb said:


> my favourite change of word is yard (teen sons now word for home).
> my eldest son went with oneof my friends out of London on an errand. they got hungry and were looking for a Donald or kfc, they stopped the car and asked directions. they were told about 250 yards down the road a mcdonalds. about half way there my sun turned to my friend and asked does a petrol station count as a yard? needless to say he had counted the "yards" they had passed down the road.


LOLOLOL ... funny! A yard in the USA *does* mean the front or back of someone's house.

However, it's also a measurement: 12 inches make a 1 foot and 3 feet make 1 yard or 36 inches.

The majority of folks here in the USA just could not get into the millimeters, et al.

1 gallon of gasoline (aka petro) is liters in other parts of the world.

I've got all I can do it fathom (how deep is the ocean!) the $4.17 per gallon - while knowing that those of you with liters are spending a heck of a lot more and have been for decades (10 years).

Hated arithmetic and math in school -- and became a statistical typist typing numbers all day for 40 years! LOL

Give or take weekends off.

Our organization is your organisation ... and our color is your colour, and our humor is not as clever (usually) as your humour!!

Love love love the Brit-coms and other Brit shows!

BTW: 1 yd = 914.40mm

If I was told to buy 914.40mm of fabric I would cry HELP!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> We used to eat with two friends at a local restaurant owned by two men. Whenever my husband and our male friend ordered pudding they had spotted dick. When we ordered the guy that was more front of house always used to shout to his partner "Two dicks for table ..... and then take mine and my friends order.
> Spotted dick is as above but usually rolled in a cloth to steam and the currants show through served with custard.
> From what I read it was variations in accents for the word pudding, puddink, puddick, then dick.


"Two dicks for table..." That's a hoot!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> Do you remember those spotted dicks for dessert in the school dinners that used to cost my Mum 5 shillings a week? I left in 1965 and they were still 5 shillings then. Spotted Dick and sago (frog's spawn we called it LOL!) were served once a week. Aaaah memories!!
> 
> Leanna x


They were good value, school dinners! And no stigma attached. Now you only get school dinners if your family are on benefits. The government recently said that all infant school children should get one decent meal a day at school. Its causing all sorts of consternation as, I was shocked to hear, lots of schools don't even have a kitchen!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I guess it is too much to expect that we all have the same language that means the same thing....we are very close to the British and the Canadians - but at least we are able to explain the things we are not sure about - without feeling too dumb.


The Tower of Babble - er ... Babel.

We can't understand each other even when speaking the same language from the same part of the country!!

Oh well . . .

I drove 3 hours south of Cleveland, Ohio and the Columbus (the capitol of Ohio) folks speak with such a southern accent that it was difficult for me to understand them! LOL


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> LOLOLOL ... funny! A yard in the USA *does* mean the front or back of someone's house.
> 
> However, it's also a measurement: 12 inches make a 1 foot and 3 feet make 1 yard or 36 inches.
> 
> ...


We've had decimalisation here since the '70s but lots of people (including me) still ask for "a quarter of ham", "a yard of fabric" and "a pint of milk"! Never could get my head around grams and litres...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

In my hometown in northern Ohio, we called those fun things on the top of ice cream 'sprinkles' - only to learn that in Boston Massachusetts they're called 'jimmies.'

I grew up with pop - only to learn when moving to NY that it's soda.

A chocolate phosphate in Cleveland is a chocolate soda elsewhere. In NY, an egg cream has no egg and no cream.

NY egg cream is: U-Bet Chocolate syrup, a 1/4" of milk, and fill the rest of the glass with seltzer - stir gently so as to not bring the chocolate up to the top. If done properly the top will be white!!

If the top turns chocolate - well, it still tastes delicious!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm smiling at 'crick' -- which in northern Ohio we called a 'creek' ... 

How about I dragged the chair across the room -- and I hear other folks saying: I drug the chair ...

KP in the military is Kitchen Patrol!!!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> LOLOLOL ... funny! A yard in the USA *does* mean the front or back of someone's house.
> 
> However, it's also a measurement: 12 inches make a 1 foot and 3 feet make 1 yard or 36 inches.
> 
> ...


I believe that fabric is usually sold by the meter rather than by the 914.40 mm... 
We went to Canada to visit relatives a few years ago & were astonished at how much cheaper gas was! Well, until we realized that it was sold by the liter & not by the gallon!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

you don't want to be paying Canadian gas prices these days - over $5 for a US gallon right now


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Memum said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...I give up...what is beer damper? We do have SR flour. It comes in a box instead of a bag. It is usually where the cake flour is also in a box.
> ...


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Enjoyed this topic very much. DH was in the military, and we spent two tours in England. We were stationed at RAF UpperHeyford in Oxfordshire.

I do miss living there, I get my PG Tips ordered online, and I do like Typhoo, Lately a friend in Canada has sent me some Red Rose tea. Lataely, on weekends, I have been making Scones....

I didn't do a lot of yarn crafts at the time, so everything is kind of new to me.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> Thanks for this! I'm definitely going to try, so I can see the difference. Is shortening any kind of fat?


What we know as shortening is hydrogenated vegetable oil; the best known brand is Crisco. You could use vegetable oil (soybean, canola, etc) instead.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> That's because we spell it aluminium! Which is how its inventor spelled it.


Gee, I didn't know God ever wrote down the names of the elements.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

albie said:


> just going from the east coast, to the mid west, to the west coast, and anywhere in between in the good old USA will get you mixed up or thrown in jail. even in the 6 NEW ENGLAND STATES there is a language gap. from Bauuuuston to HOLY-YOKE, there is pandemonium. from the East side of the Connecticut River to the West side???? AND that's just Massachusetts. NO WONDER OUR POLITICIANS CAN'T AGREE. ALLLLL over the world they have a hard time understanding one another. to,too,two...hare,hair...bank...crick...paper bag,paper sack...watch out for the chowders,there is clam and Manhattan...WEll, I could be here all day..don't have the time or space. even between generations. :shock:  :lol: ;-) :thumbup:


Don't forget Rhode Island clam chowder ( they may be small, but they be feisty).


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> years).
> 
> BTW: 1 yd = 914.40mm
> 
> If I was told to buy 914.40mm of fabric I would cry HELP!


No. You'd buy a meter and have about 3 inches left over.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

zebe said:


> Don't forget Rhode Island clam chowder ( they may be small, but they be feisty).


No, no, no... it's not "chowder", it's "chowdah"... 
That being said, I'm probably the only NE native who hates all forms of "chowdah". (And that's New England, not "any"...  ).


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> What we know as shortening is hydrogenated vegetable oil; the best known brand is Crisco. You could use vegetable oil (soybean, canola, etc) instead.


So liquid oil, not solid fat? This thread about the English language is reaching me a lot about cooking too! (My most favouritist hobby - as Dell Boy would say!)


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Gee, I didn't know God ever wrote down the names of the elements.


No, the English scientist who developed it did! LOL


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> No, the English scientist who developed it did! LOL


No, aluminum *is* an element. It's one of the most common elements in the Earth's crust, right after oxygen & silicon. I don't know what exactly they do to it to develop it into foil, but I have a feeling it was developed for other purposes & given other names long before Americans & Brits started fighting over who spelled it incorrectly...  
Of course, to make things even more confusing, aluminum foil is commonly called tin foil around here!


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Some of the Brit to US (and vice versa) translations are quite funny, I knew the "jumper/sweater" one, but recently a Facebook friend who lives in the UK posted a comment about finding "the best chippy place...." and I couldn't help but laugh (since I live in California where chippies...aka CHP or California Highway Patrol officers...ride motorcycles along the highways and keep the traffic in line) and worse, knowing that a chippy in US street slang is pretty much a slut.


Australian carpenters are sometimes called chippies. What a versatile word!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, leannab, now that does sound good to eat. 

It was Oscar Wilde who said, while touring in the USA, "divided, as we are, by our common language" !


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> So liquid oil, not solid fat? This thread about the English language is reaching me a lot about cooking too! (My most favouritist hobby - as Dell Boy would say!)


The hydrogenation makes the oil solid, but you can use the liquid form just as well. Then it doesn't need to be 'cut' in, only stirred in.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

For shortening use cookeen ( a brand name )


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Someone clever came up with making 'scones' using cream rather than having to rub in butter (I really don't enjoy getting my hands 'dirty' when cooking [or ever, really]) and that is how I make them now.
> 
> 3 cups self raising flour
> 1 cup cream
> ...


I haven't finished reading this thread, so someone else may have already addressed this. The lemonade referred to here is not the same as lemonade in the US. Just another one of our differences! Lemonade in the UK is a carbonated beverage with a slight lemon flavor in it. Maybe like 7-UP?


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

leannab said:


> Got to try this. I'm taking your word for it. Fancy no rubbing in, how good is that? I don't think they get SR Flour in the US. I think they add Baking powder to plain flour.
> 
> Was over there a few years ago and wanted to make Beer Damper and couldn't find SR Flour anywhere, only All Purpose flour which meant little to me. Also couldn't get Sultanas, only raisins which don't quite do it for beer damper.
> 
> ...


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

AdeleRM said:


> Perhaps it's just in the southeastern US, but self-rising flour is very popular, and is sold in the 5- or 10-pound bag. It can be substituted for the three dry ingredients the biscuit recipe recipe I gave. I use it for beer bread: 3 cups SR flour, 3 Tablespooms sugar, 1 can of beer. Mix well, pour into medium loaf pan, bake at 375F about 1 hour.
> 
> Hmmm. I think I need to buy some beer. Oops, no, my oven isn't working. But maybe I could use my high-top electric skillet with a trivet under the bread pan.


That will work, that's how I make on our boat.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I find this very helpful when converting UK and US crochet patterns. About 2/3 way down the page is the British/US conversion for crochet stitches. The left column if the British stitch the the right side is how the stitch is on US patterns.

http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> No, aluminum *is* an element. It's one of the most common elements in the Earth's crust, right after oxygen & silicon. I don't know what exactly they do to it to develop it into foil, but I have a feeling it was developed for other purposes & given other names long before Americans & Brits started fighting over who spelled it incorrectly...
> Of course, to make things even more confusing, aluminum foil is commonly called tin foil around here!


In Australia, we have a raw material called bauxite and we mine it in the northern parts of Australia. This is turned into Aluminium.

I looked up how Aluminium was made and here is what I found:

*Bauxite*

Aluminium production starts with the raw material bauxite, a clay like soil type found in a belt around the equator. The bauxite is mined from a few meters below the ground.

Leanna x


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

leannab said:


> Do you remember those spotted dicks for dessert in the school dinners that used to cost my Mum 5 shillings a week? I left in 1965 and they were still 5 shillings then. Spotted Dick and sago (frog's spawn we called it LOL!) were served once a week. Aaaah memories!!
> 
> Leanna x


Do you remember "fly's graveyard" (currants betweem two sheets of pastry) and lumpy custard, and rice pudding, cut with a knife into squares???Yuck.Lindseymary


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

leannab said:


> In Australia, we have a raw material called bauxite and we mine it in the northern parts of Australia. This is turned into Aluminium.
> 
> I looked up how Aluminium was made and here is what I found:
> 
> ...


Hi! Well, I meant "what they do to aluminum to turn it into foil", not "how do they get aluminum in the first place", but thank you.  
The spell-checker accepts both spellings, FYI... but doesn't like it if I write "colour". It's just one of those things, I guess. It was unhappy with me this morning since I'm putting together Powerpoints for the asteroids & meteorites lecture. Try typing in carbonaceous chondrite & similar words & see what it underlines...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> Do you remember "fly's graveyard" (currants betweem two sheets of pastry) and lumpy custard, and rice pudding, cut with a knife into squares???Yuck.Lindseymary


Hi! 
Rice pudding which can be cut into squares? But isn't rice pudding a lot more like a liquid? Or are you talking about the British version of pudding, which confused me until I realized it's more like a bread? (FYI to all science teachers out there... J.J. Thompson's plum pudding model of the atom makes *no* sense to US students unless you explain to them that it's not like a US pudding. I'd get blank looks & then have to explain it & then they'd get it).


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

No one explained that for US biscuits, you do not top with clotted cream. Use butter, but jelly, jam, etc. is fine. Gravy is better, especially "Red eye." 

I have made good scones from the Bisquick recipe. My cousin and I experimented at some length when we returned from a trip to England and decided these were the closest we could get to those we ate at the Cake House in the Park (Regents?)and they are easy, but I don't have the recipe - it's at my daughter's.

"Infant" school in US is "elementary," (?) the first six years, usually, although sometimes the first seven years. Then "Middle" school for 2-3 years, and "High" school for 3 or 4 years. Then graduation at age about 18. I think everyone knows that "Public" school is paid for by the taxpayers, free, and for anyone; while "private" schools are paid for by the parents, and more exclusive in many cases. Seems like none of them teach a whole lot, anymore. "College" is a small university that usually doesn't offer advanced degrees like "Masters" and "Doctorates." I know the system is quite different in "English" schools.

How about Waco, Texas? It is pronounced Way-co, not Wack-o. Bowie is Boo-ie, in Texas, but Bow-ie in Maryland as in a bow tie, but sometimes more like an entertainers bow (what a crazy language). Jalapena peppers are pronounced as if the "J" is an "H," not as the "J" in Joseph and the "n" is kine of an "n-wye" combination as it has a "tilde" in Spanish, but I don't know where it is on the keyboard. That will get you in hot water in a New York minute! The Indian chief is POWatan, not PowHATten, even though it looks that way. Many Indian names can be really hard the first time you try them. And Houston, is HEW-ston, not HOUSE-ton, unless it's your last name and you aren't in a city in Texas. Practice NAW-lins if you are going to Louisiana. And, please, the nut is a pa-CAHN, not a PEE-can. 

Just trying to be helpful...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> We've had decimalisation here since the '70s but lots of people (including me) still ask for "a quarter of ham", "a yard of fabric" and "a pint of milk"! Never could get my head around grams and litres...


I asked for a quarter Yorkshire ham in Asda. 'It's a bit over the quarter' said the assistant. The sticky label she slapped on it said
'122gm' :lol:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> How about Waco, Texas? It is pronounced Way-co, not Wack-o. Bowie is Boo-ie, in Texas, but Bow-ie in Maryland as in a bow tie, but sometimes more like an entertainers bow (what a crazy language). Jalapena peppers are pronounced as if the "J" is an "H," not as the "J" in Joseph and the "n" is kine of an "n-wye" combination as it has a "tilde" in Spanish, but I don't know where it is on the keyboard. That will get you in hot water in a New York minute! The Indian chief is POWatan, not PowHATten, even though it looks that way. Many Indian names can be really hard the first time you try them. And Houston, is HEW-ston, not HOUSE-ton, unless it's your last name and you aren't in a city in Texas. Practice NAW-lins if you are going to Louisiana. And, please, the nut is a pa-CAHN, not a PEE-can.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful...


Oh man, don't get started on Native American names... 
Not too far from here, near Worcester, MA in fact, is a lake called Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg. 
I kid you not. Thankfully, most MA locals call it Webster Lake. A fair number of place names in MA have Native American names. I haven't noticed too many Native Americans still living in MA, though. 
And around here, that nut is called a "pee-can", even if it does sound funny to anyone from the south. OK, it sounds funny anyway.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> No one explained that for US biscuits, you do not top with clotted cream. Use butter, but jelly, jam, etc. is fine. Gravy is better, especially "Red eye."
> 
> I have made good scones from the Bisquick recipe. My cousin and I experimented at some length when we returned from a trip to England and decided these were the closest we could get to those we ate at the Cake House in the Park (Regents?)and they are easy, but I don't have the recipe - it's at my daughter's.
> 
> ...


If I ever get to visit my niece in Connecticut, this could be very useful stuff, thanks DC!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> No, aluminum *is* an element. It's one of the most common elements in the Earth's crust, right after oxygen & silicon. I don't know what exactly they do to it to develop it into foil, but I have a feeling it was developed for other purposes & given other names long before Americans & Brits started fighting over who spelled it incorrectly...
> Of course, to make things even more confusing, aluminum foil is commonly called tin foil around here!


Here too !


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> Rice pudding which can be cut into squares? But isn't rice pudding a lot more like a liquid? Or are you talking about the British version of pudding, which confused me until I realized it's more like a bread? (FYI to all science teachers out there... J.J. Thompson's plum pudding model of the atom makes *no* sense to US students unless you explain to them that it's not like a US pudding. I'd get blank looks & then have to explain it & then they'd get it).


Yup,rice pudding is SUPPOSED to be fairly liquid, but I think there was a special skool for school cooks!!!Lindseymary


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> Yup,rice pudding is SUPPOSED to be fairly liquid, but I think there was a special skool for school cooks!!!Lindseymary


Oh, you're talking about cafeteria food... yeah, that's *very* different!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> Rice pudding which can be cut into squares? But isn't rice pudding a lot more like a liquid? Or are you talking about the British version of pudding, which confused me until I realized it's more like a bread? (FYI to all science teachers out there... J.J. Thompson's plum pudding model of the atom makes *no* sense to US students unless you explain to them that it's not like a US pudding. I'd get blank looks & then have to explain it & then they'd get it).


For us the word pudding is synonymous with dessert - it covers all varieties of the sweet course of a meal.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Many Indian names can be really hard the first time you try them.


Here in the northwest Indian names baffle newcomers. Snoqualmie. Snohomish. Puyallup. Touchet.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> Spotted dick is a sponge pudding with dried fruit in it served with custard for a pudding.


Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here:

This will make much more sense to people living in the US if they realize that pudding in the UK = dessert in the US, and custard in the UK = pudding (only runnier) in the US.

In other words, spotted dick is a sponge cake with dried fruit in it served with runny vanilla pudding for a dessert.

In the US a custard is made with eggs and baked. If I make a pumpkin pie but bake it in a dish with no crust it becomes a pumpkin custard.

US Pudding is made with corn starch (corn flour) and cooked on the stove. US pudding is often thicker than UK custard.

A US dessert is anything sweet eaten after dinner.

Wow, I fell way behind in that post!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I once made a jam roly-poly, and I gave it to our dog - the dog yelped, but never touched it - not that I blame the dog - as no one else wanted to eat it either!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> IIncidentally, Y'all is plural, never singular. If I want to know how you are, I ask "How are you?" If I want to know how you and your family are, I ask "How're y'all?" meaning "all of you."
> 
> This is regional. In Oklahoma and some other parts of the South y'all can be singular and some people say "you all"


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

CCNana said:


> This is why I bought all of the Harry Potter books that were available when we last visited the UK. I wanted our grandchildren to read them the way they were written. It is a good exercise for them to have to figure out the "translation"!
> 
> And 'spellotape" just totally looses it's cleverness when the tape is Americanized into cellophane tape.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

CCNana said:


> This is why I bought all of the Harry Potter books that were available when we last visited the UK. I wanted our grandchildren to read them the way they were written. It is a good exercise for them to have to figure out the "translation"!
> 
> And 'spellotape" just totally looses it's cleverness when the tape is Americanized into Scotch tape.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Nanny White said:


> .
> The thing that really confuses me though is why Mother's Day in the UK is related to Easter (Mothering Sunday, Curds and Whey, Palm Sunday, Easter Day), but not in the USA. Lucky me, I get two of them !!!!!


Traditionally, Mothering Sunday in the Church of England was the 4th Sunday of Lent, when people who had moved away were expected to come "home" to their mother church where they had been baptized. It was also the only time during Lent one could be married, but don't know what the connection was.

Due to a novel we're working on set during the Regency, this was the only definition for Mothering Sunday I'd ever heard of until Brits here on the list began referring to it by it's more modern usage.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

joand'5 said:


> in this area of Texas 'y'all all' is used as plural for 'everyone'.


Or "all y'all".


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

my mother always made rice pudding runny with loads of milk [you could count the rice grains] with a knob of butter & nutmeg sprinkled on top & put in the oven for an hour or so but i always liked it stodgy & thick 


lindseymary said:


> Yup,rice pudding is SUPPOSED to be fairly liquid, but I think there was a special skool for school cooks!!!Lindseymary


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Leaneab: I too had lunch at school and the same as you we had spotty dick and frog's spawn. Since I have been in Australia I have made my husband a spotty dick especially in winter herein the mountains but no frog's spawn. My grandchildren love their Birds custard, blancmange from England and also Digestive biscuits and love my semolina that I make. They also like to have jam with the semolina just like their Poppy (granddad). I love this blog, it brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Leaneab: I too had lunch at school and the same as you we had spotty dick and frog's spawn. Since I have been in Australia I have made my husband a spotty dick especially in winter herein the mountains but no frog's spawn. My grandchildren love their Birds custard, blancmange from England and also Digestive biscuits and love my semolina that I make. They also like to have jam with the semolina just like their Poppy (granddad). I love this blog, it brings back a lot of memories.


Oh yes must have Bird's custard for Christmas puddings. It's becoming more difficult to find now. Coles used to have it but can only find the instant Bird's custard now. Jam in the semolina always perks it up a bit. Lovely!!! Memories again!

Oh and can't live without Bovril, brought all my kids up on it too. My daughter has half Vegemite and half Bovril on her toast!! Also HP sauce.

Leanna x


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I once made a jam roly-poly too, the suet one. It was grey and slimy and nobody ate it. Which was great as I never had to make it again.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Traditionally, Mothering Sunday in the Church of England was the 4th Sunday of Lent, when people who had moved away were expected to come "home" to their mother church where they had been baptized. It was also the only time during Lent one could be married, but don't know what the connection was.
> 
> Due to a novel we're working on set during the Regency, this was the only definition for Mothering Sunday I'd ever heard of until Brits here on the list began referring to it by it's more modern usage.


Mothering Sunday in the UK is the 4th Sunday in Lent, the tradition dates back hundreds of years. Poor families would put their children "into service" as young teenagers with rich families. It was the only day in the year that those children were not expected to work, and were allowed to go home for the day to visit their mothers. It is believed that the Cooks at the "Big Houses" made Simnel Cakes for the children to take home with them.

BTW whereabouts in CT are you? My son and daughter-in-law live between Litchfield and Torrington, my son works in Windsor. I am lucky enough to be able to fly over from the UK several time a year to visit. It's a beautiful place to live.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

leannab said:


> Oh yes must have Bird's custard for Christmas puddings. It's becoming more difficult to find now. Coles used to have it but can only find the instant Bird's custard now. Jam in the semolina always perks it up a bit. Lovely!!! Memories again!
> 
> Oh and can't live without Bovril, brought all my kids up on it too. My daughter has half Vegemite and half Bovril on her toast!! Also HP sauce.
> 
> Leanna x


Jam is a must in a bowl of Semolina.

All this talk of Spotted Dick, my husbands favourite, has made me think I will make one. He has been dogs, cat and fish sitting over Easter whilst my daughter and SIL have been on holiday so I will say "nice to have you back, here's your spotted dick".


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

seadog said:


> Here in the northwest Indian names baffle newcomers. Snoqualmie. Snohomish. Puyallup. Touchet.


Having grown up in Waukesha which is near Wauwatosa, Mukwonago, Oconomowoc and Pewaukee I understand your baffled newcomers!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's interesting to me that people in different parts of the US get used to pronouncing the local Indian names. Then they move and find out that because of the differences in Indian languages, you have to learn a different one every place you go. The name of the MASS. lake, though, is really mindboggling. Like the name of that town in Wales that starts Ll and never ends! Some English/American language names are pretty wild, too, like TB, MD and Accident (PA?). I just read a book that described Quarterday, IL and Halfaday, IL because it took that long to go from one place to another (near Chicago, Illinois, speaking of Indian names). One of my favorites is Muleshoe, TX.

I have had a discussion about the plural/singular Y'all even with my oldest friend who grew up just three blocks from me. Folks just have to adjust, I guess.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Jam in semolina is okay but better are a few Cadbury's choccy drops melted and stirred in, as loved by my little girls.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Another thought - Britain has some pretty good place names too: Pityme, Yell, Penistone, Wyre Piddle to name but four.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> It's interesting to me that people in different parts of the US get used to pronouncing the local Indian names. Then they move and find out that because of the differences in Indian languages, you have to learn a different one every place you go. The name of the MASS. lake, though, is really mindboggling.


People say that Webster Lake's real name translates as something like, "You fish on your side, I fish on my side, and nobody fishes in the middle". I've also heard that it's really something like, "Fishing grounds around the shores, neutral ground in the middle". The first translation is more entertaining, though.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

British town names are wonderful. A book about why the names came to be would be really fun. Has anyone out there read the Angela Thirkel books? She has some great plays on town names, like "Winter Overcotes" and "Skeins" They are very funny books.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I once made a jam roly-poly, and I gave it to our dog - the dog yelped, but never touched it - not that I blame the dog - as no one else wanted to eat it either!!


 Everyone's a critic!!

:wink: What's in it?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> > IIncidentally, Y'all is plural, never singular. If I want to know how you are, I ask "How are you?" If I want to know how you and your family are, I ask "How're y'all?" meaning "all of you."
> ...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

rderemer said:


> Having grown up in Waukesha which is near Wauwatosa, Mukwonago, Oconomowoc and Pewaukee I understand your baffled newcomers!


And down south, we have such names as Tuscaloosa, Tallahatchee, Opelika, Chattanooga, and that most mispronounced of all place names, Talladega. Mispronounced by Yankee sportscasters as Talla-DAY-ga until now the rest of the country wouldn't know that the races are really held in Talla-DIG-a. But the homefolks don't care, your money spends just as well even if you don't know where you are!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

No one has yet answered the question of "what is cake flour"? It is a wheat flour that is milled very fine - makes a good texture for cakes.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

>>>BTW whereabouts in CT are you? My son and daughter-in-law live between Litchfield and Torrington, my son works in Windsor. I am lucky enough to be able to fly over from the UK several time a year to visit. It's a beautiful place to live.<<<

We live in New Britain - southwest of Hartford. It is pretty - rolling hills and mostly wooded, now, since agriculture failed after the American Civil War and all the cleared fields grew back over.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> N E 1 = anyone


N E 1 is a postal district in London. Though it has a few more numbers tagged on the end these days.
I'm loving this topic. It's great that we all enjoy the differences in out common language. It is the greatest of fun learning new things.
:thumbup:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> It's interesting to me that people in different parts of the US get used to pronouncing the local Indian names. Then they move and find out that because of the differences in Indian languages, you have to learn a different one every place you go. The name of the MASS. lake, though, is really mindboggling. Like the name of that town in Wales that starts Ll and never ends! Some English/American language names are pretty wild, too, like TB, MD and Accident (PA?). I just read a book that described Quarterday, IL and Halfaday, IL because it took that long to go from one place to another (near Chicago, Illinois, speaking of Indian names). One of my favorites is Muleshoe, TX.
> 
> I have had a discussion about the plural/singular Y'all even with my oldest friend who grew up just three blocks from me. Folks just have to adjust, I guess.


Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllandtysiliogogogoch? I can pronounce it too, but ,then I was raised in Ystrad Mynach :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

We were down in NE1 last week for a few days, Stoke Newington to be exact. I love it. Loving this topic too.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

taypol said:


> "Bob's your uncle" is commonly used to indicate that things are alright. E.g. "that's fine then - Bob's your uncle". Sometimes "and Fanny's your aunt" is added No idea where it comes from. Interesting re ingern being a Texan word. I expect it could easily have survived all these years from your ancestors in Ayrshire. We could continue this thread forever!
> 
> When went to the "tattie picking" during the "tattie holidays" in October. Tatties being potatoes. Break time was called "mid yolkin'. "Pieces" - sandwiches - were eaten with mucky hands. lemonade from the bottle. Think e Coli! I expect this originated from when people wore yolks. We were well paid and the money commonly went to buy new school uniforms, shoes etc. Backbreaking work though. we were picked up at the end of the road in a "bogey" pulled by a tractor. Lots of kids piled into the bogey. I doubt health and safety would allow it nowadays


My Mum used to say Bob's your uncle Fanny's your aunt and the baby's name's Micky Dripping.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Someone mentioned frog's spawn - what exactly is that? I'm thinking sago.
Mum used to cook sago and I hated it, but if she mixed it with blackberries I loved it - strange!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Someone mentioned frog's spawn - what exactly is that? I'm thinking sago.
> Mum used to cook sago and I hated it, but if she mixed it with blackberries I loved it - strange!!


You got it!!Lindseymary


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

lindseymary said:


> You got it!!Lindseymary


Thank you. I never hear of people cooking sago in Australia any more.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> Don't know why we call a pound a quid so just googled it! Seems most likely that it comes from the Latin "quid pro quo", something handed over for something else, eg in payment for something. Don't get us Brits onto words for money - tanner, thruppence, half a crown, ten bob... and rhyming slang like "ten bob bits" (sorry all you UKers for the image that conjures up!).


Don't be sorry. This topic is giving me the best laugh I've had in ages and I bet that all the other KP-ers are. (no matter where in the world they are from) :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is lovely to see where these things are from and who still uses them these days -I've found this VERY interesting.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllandtysiliogogogoch? I can pronounce it too, but ,then I was raised in Ystrad Mynach :roll: Lindseymary


You're serious? Wow. I think pronouncing that is quite the accomplishment! 
What in the world does it mean, anyway? It looks like it means "We wanted to give our town a really long name".


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rainyday said:


> Don't be sorry. This topic is giving me the best laugh I've had in ages and I bet that all the other KP-ers are. (no matter where in the world they are from) :lol:


Ditto! I think one of the best laughs was pages back when someone described reading a book which said, "As he left, he patted her on the fanny" & her reaction to reading it. Ha. She put the best blinking eyes icon on it, too... In the US, people would just go, "OK, he's a bit fresh" maybe, but that's it...


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> Australia in general follows UK, but there is no doubt this expression does not mean to wake them up in Australia!!


When visiting friends in the US My husband had them in stitches of laughter by talking about the "Knocker up man". He went round waking up folks for work by tapping on the bedroom window with a long pole. 
I still can see my friend sitting at the table with tears of laughter running down her face at some of the things we said and we had more than a few laughs about the the things they said. and I'm still laughing thirty years on.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

In the strange place names category: Where is Paducah KY? It's halfway between Possum Trot and Monkey's Eyebrow.

By the way, the American Quilters Society's Quilt Show is taking place in Paducah this week.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been through Paducah I think traveling to GA when I was a KID maaaaannnnnnyyyyy YEARS ago!!! :O)



AdeleRM said:


> In the strange place names category: Where is Paducah KY? It's halfway between Possum Trot and Monkey's Eyebrow.
> 
> By the way, the American Quilters Society's Quilt Show is taking place in Paducah this week.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> And down south, we have such names as Tuscaloosa, Tallahatchee, Opelika, Chattanooga, and that most mispronounced of all place names, Talladega. Mispronounced by Yankee sportscasters as Talla-DAY-ga until now the rest of the country wouldn't know that the races are really held in Talla-DIG-a. But the homefolks don't care, your money spends just as well even if you don't know where you are!


I love the name and the place Temecula (hope that's spelt correctly). All the American names are romantic because we grew up with many of the names on the cowboy and Indian programmes, Cheyenne, Rawhide, Bonanza to name a couple. When you come upon a place that really exists, I find it thrilling!! Love America and Canada.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Someone mentioned frog's spawn - what exactly is that? I'm thinking sago.
> Mum used to cook sago and I hated it, but if she mixed it with blackberries I loved it - strange!!


I hated it too. Reminded me of those school lunches! Frog's spawn was Sago.

Leanna x


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you. I never hear of people cooking sago in Australia any more.


I still make lemon sago in the winter - mmmm yummy!

We have a funny family story about lemon sago - my parents were out one afternoon when my brother, then aged 13, decided he fancied a helping of lemon sago. He measured out what looked like the amount he could eat, added the golden syrup and lemon juice and by the time he had added the water to get the right consistency, he had enough to feed the neighbourhood!!

Strangely, I have had tapioca as a milk pudding but never sago in our house.

Sago is also a wonderful addition to stewed rhubarb to soften the tartness.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmmm, just discovered that sago and tapioca are not the same thing at all. I love tapioca pudding. What does sago taste like - I mean, is it sweet on it's own, to soften tartness of rhubarb?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Hmmm, just discovered that sago and tapioca are not the same thing at all. I love tapioca pudding. What does sago taste like - I mean, is it sweet on it's own, to soften tartness of rhubarb?


No, it is pretty tasteless by itself, but it is a starch, similar in appearance to tapioca but smaller balls. You would still need to sugar the rhubarb, but the bitter undertones disappear with the addition of sago.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Hmmm, just discovered that sago and tapioca are not the same thing at all. I love tapioca pudding. What does sago taste like - I mean, is it sweet on it's own, to soften tartness of rhubarb?


My mistake in previous post. tapioca=frogspawn, sago=wallpaper paste(tastes like it too,yuck).Lindseymary


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> You're serious? Wow. I think pronouncing that is quite the accomplishment!
> What in the world does it mean, anyway? It looks like it means "We wanted to give our town a really long name". [/quote)
> 
> It translates to "St Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near to the fierce whirlpool and the church of St Tysilio of the red cave", but sounds better in Welsh!!Lindseymary


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> Are we talking double, single, whipping, clotted or top of the milk cream? Or, heaven forbid, gold top? Would you measure your dry and wet ingredients using the same size cup? It sounds like a useful recipe if I can get the measurements and ingredients sorted!


My grandma used to measure with tea cups It didn't matter what size She just used the same cup she started with for the recipe and she made fantastic scones served with jam and cream. Yum


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

American and Australian recipes seem to come in cups and there does seem to be a standard size as I have been able to get a set of cup ,half,quarter etc. here in England, but the practicality of measuring a third cup of shortening escapes me!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jean-bean said:


> American and Australian recipes seem to come in cups and there does seem to be a standard size as I have been able to get a set of cup ,half,quarter etc. here in England, but the practicality of measuring a third cup of shortening escapes me!!


Lots of recipes from my Australian Women's Weekly recipe books use 1/3 cup measures - I have a 1/3 cup measure but not many sets come with one, but we tend to measure butter and shortening by weight.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> kmckinstry77 said:
> 
> 
> > You're serious? Wow. I think pronouncing that is quite the accomplishment!
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Leanne, there is a British shop in Sydney, near Castlereagh Road and you can get Birds Custard there. There is also an English shop in Hunter Valley in the shopping area that sells more than Just Bird's Custard. There is also a shop in Leura, Blue Mountains, NSW that sell all sorts of English sweets and custard, what about Berrima as well. Coles seem to have custard powder when it is near to Christmas time. There is also a US/UK shop in High Street, Penrith that sells Enlish things as well as American chocolate. My husband loves HP sauce, English Baked Beans, Bovril, Marmite and don't forget the Bisto gravy. I took my friend into the Penrith store and she bought a few things that were English as well. What about mushy peas that Coles sells. McVities digestive biscuits, chocolate and plain one, Hobnob biscuits. I could go on and on.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> You're serious? Wow. I think pronouncing that is quite the accomplishment!
> What in the world does it mean, anyway? It looks like it means "We wanted to give our town a really long name".


It's meaning is sort of a description of where it is. I can't remember it all but it starts of The church of St. Mary something about by a whirlpool and carries on and on and on.
Sorry didn't see the previous explanation.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's meaning is sort of a description of where it is. I can't remember it all but it starts of The church of St. Mary something about by a whirlpool and carries on and on and on.
> Sorry didn't see the previous explanation.


Hi!
It's interesting to know where some towns got their names. I have heard of Whynot, NC, where apparently they just kind of went, "Why not?" I heard that Hell, MI, got its name because one of the founders reportedly said, "You can call it Hell for all I care!" As for Webster Lake's real name, it looks like there must have been some sort of dispute between a couple of Native American tribes about who could fish where... I'm guessing based on the name. Sorry if this is slightly poorly typed... I'm trying to type around a cat's tail!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the one. Is there a shorter nickname for it? I think is't quite a feat that you can spell it, much less pronounce it. It looks really funny on a road sign!



lindseymary said:


> Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllandtysiliogogogoch? I can pronounce it too, but ,then I was raised in Ystrad Mynach :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

leannab said:


> I love the name and the place Temecula (hope that's spelt correctly). All the American names are romantic because we grew up with many of the names on the cowboy and Indian programmes, Cheyenne, Rawhide, Bonanza to name a couple. When you come upon a place that really exists, I find it thrilling!! Love America and Canada.
> 
> Leanna x


We are stamp collectors and I was always curious about addresses that include a bag number. Any comments about that?

Also, I have a friend (US) whose address is something like this:

S##/W##### Springfield Drive, Waukesha, WI

There are numbers where I have put # and it's a different street, just to protect their privacy. but what does it mean?


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

mavisb said:


> Leaneab: I too had lunch at school and the same as you we had spotty dick and frog's spawn. Since I have been in Australia I have made my husband a spotty dick especially in winter herein the mountains but no frog's spawn. My grandchildren love their Birds custard, blancmange from England and also Digestive biscuits and love my semolina that I make. They also like to have jam with the semolina just like their Poppy (granddad). I love this blog, it brings back a lot of memories.


Anybody remember dead fly pie? It was quite nice! We also had lemon sponge with chocolate custard and chocolate sponge with a white custard which didn't taste like custard at all. Don't what it was but it was tasty!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> Jam is a must in a bowl of Semolina.
> 
> All this talk of Spotted Dick, my husbands favourite, has made me think I will make one. He has been dogs, cat and fish sitting over Easter whilst my daughter and SIL have been on holiday so I will say "nice to have you back, here's your spotted dick".


Hope he doesn't come home with a spotted dick or you'll wonder what he's been up to! Does he work as far away as Coventry? I could do with a dog and cat sitter!! LOL


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Gurney said:


> Another thought - Britain has some pretty good place names too: Pityme, Yell, Penistone, Wyre Piddle to name but four.


Don't forget Upper and Lower Piddle too ! LOTS of funny place names in England...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Heather416 said:


> Here's one for you Dsynr, as a starting point
> 
> http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php


Bless yore heart! Thanks!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Piddlehinton, dorset , Tolpuddle martyrs .


talbotsetters said:


> Don't forget Upper and Lower Piddle too ! LOTS of funny place names in England...


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Bobs is Lord Roberts, hero of the Boer War and recruiting poster man for WW1. Don't know why Bob's your uncle unless it's like the saying Lloyd George knew my father/mother.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't know dead fly pie but dead fly biscuits - those are Garibaldis.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> After living on LI for 40 years, I should have known -- but then realize that you're at the age of texting - and spelling is a lot of shortcuts.
> 
> Confused me by your spelling of 'colour' which is the Brit way of spelling 'color' ... I'm easily confused! LOL
> 
> ...


Catholic elementary school---we had to learn BOTH the British and American spellings. when typing, sometimes I blend the two...Oooopsie!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I loved those cowboy and Indian programmes as a child. We used to play cowboys and Indians out in the street (no cars to speak of). Ty Hardin was my pin-up, I think he was in Rawhide.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I'm well aware of the "wool" thing having bought knitting "wool" on eBay (years ago) from a Canadian seller...only to find the ball band clearly identified the fiber as acrylic.
> 
> But I've always wondered: what do those of you who think of all yarn as "wool" ask for when you actually WANT yarn that is made from the fleece of a sheep?


 I ask for 100% "wool" then, but that's just me. I don't usually use 100% wool or wool blends because it makes me itch.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Gurney said:


> Don't know dead fly pie but dead fly biscuits - those are Garibaldis.


Similar sort of thing with puff/flaky pastry. Love Garibaldis too ! Wonder why they were called Garibaldis...


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Gurney said:


> I loved those cowboy and Indian programmes as a child. We used to play cowboys and Indians out in the street (no cars to speak of). Ty Hardin was my pin-up, I think he was in Rawhide.


Mine too, but he was Bronco Lane. Rawhide had Clint Eastwood not a patch on Ty Hardin. It's still a thrill to see him in old films.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> Similar sort of thing with puff/flaky pastry. Love Garibaldis too ! Wonder why they were called Garibaldis...


What's Dead Fly Pie? Recipe please! You don't know how many recipes I've copied just from this thread! It's fascinating! I'm planning on making a Potato Peel Pie after listening to the talking book of The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society! And I have a daughter and another friend who will treasure these recipes.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> American and Australian recipes seem to come in cups and there does seem to be a standard size as I have been able to get a set of cup ,half,quarter etc. here in England, but the practicality of measuring a third cup of shortening escapes me!!


I had to use a cup of butter,so I melted it,filled the cup and weighed it,THEN I knew how many ozs I would need in future. Messy and a pain the first time.BTW,a "stick" of butter is 4oz, if using a US recipe!!Lindseymary


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> What's Dead Fly Pie? Recipe please! You don't know how many recipes I've copied just from this thread! It's fascinating! I'm planning on making a Potato Peel Pie after listening to the talking book of The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society! And I have a daughter and another friend who will treasure these recipes.


A layer of short crust pastry, good sprinkling of currants topped by another layer of pastry and glazed with beaten egg.Bake until golden. Served with UK custard (Birds, liquid custard, not baked custard)Lindseymary


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> That's the one. Is there a shorter nickname for it? I think is't quite a feat that you can spell it, much less pronounce it. It looks really funny on a road sign!


Shortened to LlanfairPG. Doesn't have the same ring, does it??Lindseymary


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> A layer of short crust pastry, good sprinkling of currants topped by another layer of pastry and glazed with beaten egg.Bake until golden. Served with UK custard (Birds, liquid custard, not baked custard)Lindseymary


Is short crust pastry something different or just pastry?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I have the same problem in measuring a cup of something solid. I notice that Americans have what they call a "stick" of butter. Maybe this is why recipes are now having oil in them instead of butter etc.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Couple of local chuckles, reading some previous posts. Getting back to Indian names, just up the road from us is a small town of Onekama-you could always tell a fudgie (Michigan slang for a tourist) when they'd ask for directions to On-e-kama or One-kama, and get met with a blank look. The town is O-nek-ama! Another thing I didn't realize is that our town had it's own dialect (due to a heavy Polish influence-but's it's dying out now)is when you met a woman, the first thing you'd ask was "Who were you from home?" If she was from Manistee, she'd answer appropriately-if not, she'd just give you a blank look. Now if you'd ask her what her maiden name was-there'd be no problem!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> Is short crust pastry something different or just pastry?


Just pastry as used in a pie topping, not flakey/puff pastry. Golly, and I'm the one who is a liability in the kitchen....there is "hot","wet" and "sharp" out there....scary. Lindseymary


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Someone mentioned frog's spawn - what exactly is that? I'm thinking sago.
> Mum used to cook sago and I hated it, but if she mixed it with blackberries I loved it - strange!!


We called tapioca frog's spawn when I was at school (goes without saying we didn't want to eat it!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Yes, I have the same problem in measuring a cup of something solid. I notice that Americans have what they call a "stick" of butter. Maybe this is why recipes are now having oil in them instead of butter etc.


Butter in the US is usually sold in a one pound box that holds 4 one quarter pound sticks, wrapped in waxed paper that is marked by tablespoons (there are 8 tbsp in 1/4 pound) and a legend that says one stick (1/4 lb) equals 1/2 cup. So no needs to cram butter into a measuring cup - just count off how many tablespoons equal what your recipe calls for and slice that many off the stick, leaving the wrapper on the rest.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Leanne, there is a British shop in Sydney, near Castlereagh Road and you can get Birds Custard there. There is also an English shop in Hunter Valley in the shopping area that sells more than Just Bird's Custard. There is also a shop in Leura, Blue Mountains, NSW that sell all sorts of English sweets and custard, what about Berrima as well. Coles seem to have custard powder when it is near to Christmas time. There is also a US/UK shop in High Street, Penrith that sells Enlish things as well as American chocolate. My husband loves HP sauce, English Baked Beans, Bovril, Marmite and don't forget the Bisto gravy. I took my friend into the Penrith store and she bought a few things that were English as well. What about mushy peas that Coles sells. McVities digestive biscuits, chocolate and plain one, Hobnob biscuits. I could go on and on.


Thank you for this info. I can get Bovril (albeit a small one) from Coles.

I haven't been to NSW for a while and I don't think DH would see getting Bird's custard as a reason to hop in the car. LOL!!!! I need to do some more research in Adelaide. I can get Pontefract cakes at English sweet shops and we can always get Bassetts Licorice Allsorts at Christmas time.

Thank you again for your help. BTW love Leura and the Blue Mountains!!

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Butter in the US is usually sold in a one pound box that holds 4 one quarter pound sticks, wrapped in waxed paper that is marked by tablespoons (there are 8 tbsp in 1/4 pound) and a legend that says one stick (1/4 lb) equals 1/2 cup. So no needs to cram butter into a measuring cup - just count off how many tablespoons equal what your recipe calls for and slice that many off the stick, leaving the wrapper on the rest.


I'm sure we can get butter that's in 4 little packets within one big one. We talk grams and that must have been 125g per packet.

All our butter (Real butter that comes in greaseproof packets) has markings on one side, very useful!!

Leanna x


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Butter in the US is usually sold in a one pound box that holds 4 one quarter pound sticks, wrapped in waxed paper that is marked by tablespoons (there are 8 tbsp in 1/4 pound) and a legend that says one stick (1/4 lb) equals 1/2 cup. So no needs to cram butter into a measuring cup - just count off how many tablespoons equal what your recipe calls for and slice that many off the stick, leaving the wrapper on the rest.


Thank you for this info - it is very helpful, because when I cook cakes biscuits etc, I only ever use BUTTER (butter makes it better) used to be an old saying.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> We are stamp collectors and I was always curious about addresses that include a bag number. Any comments about that?
> 
> Also, I have a friend (US) whose address is something like this:
> 
> ...


I HAVE one of those crazy addresses - N## W##### then Street Name in Waukesha County, Wisconsin. These numbers refer to original land/realtor designations in our county. I'm not positive but I think Waukesha County is the only place that has these weird addresses.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a couple weird named town here in Colorado. One is no name, not sure where that came from but that is the actual name of the town. The other is dot zero, supposed to be the very center of the us or the world...some such thing.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have family in Indiana they have a funny address starts with a number E.another number W. they live in the middle of nowhere.another name for in the wilds.


rderemer said:


> I HAVE one of those crazy addresses - N## W##### then Street Name in Waukesha County, Wisconsin. These numbers refer to original land/realtor designations in our county. I'm not positive but I think Waukesha County is the only place that has these weird addresses.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dianeks2 said:


> ....One thing (ok, one of many things) that I don't get is the way you all pronounce "aluminum". "Al-you-mini-um" has too many syllables. Diane


In Australia we spell it with an extra 'i', which is why we pronounce it that way, 'aluminium'.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> We've had decimalisation here since the '70s but lots of people (including me) still ask for "a quarter of ham", "a yard of fabric" and "a pint of milk"! Never could get my head around grams and litres...


We in Australia have had decimalisation since 1966 and nearly everyone still says that the baby weighed 'X pounds X ounces' rather than the metric version!! If a new mum actually tells people the weight in kilograms she is usually asked 'What's that in pounds and ounces?' It seems that people, generally don't like change. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Lots of recipes from my Australian Women's Weekly recipe books use 1/3 cup measures - I have a 1/3 cup measure but not many sets come with one, but we tend to measure butter and shortening by weight.


I bought a 'set' of cup measures last year, shaped like the Russian babushka dolls, they fit inside each other. There are 3 'dolls', each comes apart into 2 measuring cups. Set comprises, 1 cup (250 mls), 3/4 cup, 2/3 cup, 1/2 cup, 1/3 cup, and 1/4 cup. The set looks very pretty sitting on my window sill between uses.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always spell my words according to the English Spelling as Australia spells their words the same way. When I did a computer course here in Australia, a lady spelt dialling the US way and the teacher said if you can prove it in a dictionary then I will give you a correct mark! All the rest of the class was not pleased as she is in Australia and should be spelling words the way the Country spells it, not the US way as in business she would have been corrected, so if I lived and worked in US I would have to learn how to spell their way, not the way I was taught from a little girl. I am not saying that US are wrong but find it interesting that we are all English speaking with different spelling from England and Aus.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't read all 33 pages posted here so far, so I hope I'm not repeating this saying I heard somewhere: "The U.S. and England are two countries divided by a single language." :lol:


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

mammakim said:


> We have a couple weird named town here in Colorado. One is no name, not sure where that came from but that is the actual name of the town. The other is dot zero, supposed to be the very center of the us or the world...some such thing.


Having a mind for trivia, my for pionted out, Undecided, Texas. Guess that was the results of the town vote for the name of their town back in the day. One divider of our town, the address can pretty much tell you where to start-our south side has street numbers (1st street, etc) and tree names-the north side has avenue numbers and president names (up to Ford anyhow). Growing up on Pine st., myself and some poor lost souls would ask where 5th Ave. is, just point them to our corner of 5th STREET and tell them to go 2 blocks east to Maple St., make a left (north) until you cross the bridge, and it's your first left after the bridge-basically, you only missed it by 6 blocks.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

mammakim said:


> We have a couple weird named town here in Colorado. One is no name, not sure where that came from but that is the actual name of the town. The other is dot zero, supposed to be the very center of the us or the world...some such thing.


Down in Southern Maryland on the Chesapeake Bay, there is a Point No Point. It's just a smooth piece of coastline that marks where the Potomac River enters the Bay. Has a lighthouse named after it. Be interesting if No Name was close to Point no Point.

I always liked the reason Lake Wobegon is not on the map of Minnesota. It's because the mapmakers started at opposite sides of the state and when they met there wasn't enough room left on the map for the town.

For those of you who are not in the US, this started out as a radio program, but evolved into books and a traveling show. It is, basically, about mid-westerners who seem to be a bit of a different breed from the rest of us, but very interesting.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

The english 'beanie' is an anglicisation of the french word 'bonnet' which is a small-fitted,-close-to-the-head head-covering. English use of 'bonnet' denotes a different type of headwear. The English bonnet is also what the US call the hood of the car. As 'beefsteak' is a steak from the 'boeuf' or 'beef' in french. Had a whole list of these.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> Just pastry as used in a pie topping, not flakey/puff pastry. Golly, and I'm the one who is a liability in the kitchen....there is "hot","wet" and "sharp" out there....scary. Lindseymary


What? Pastry? Where?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> What? Pastry? Where?


"Flies Graveyard", consists of currants between two sheets of pastry, baked and served with Birds custard.It was a reply to a previous post.Lindseymary


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> "Flies Graveyard", consists of currants between two sheets of pastry, baked and served with Birds custard.It was a reply to a previous post.Lindseymary


I meant the "hot","wet" and "sharp" out there....scary. Lindseymary" ! Never heard of that kind of pastry....


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> "Flies Graveyard", consists of currants between two sheets of pastry, baked and served with Birds custard.It was a reply to a previous post.Lindseymary


Almost sounds a little like Ants on a Log!! Raisins on carrots or Celery with cream cheese or peanut butter.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> I meant the "hot","wet" and "sharp" out there....scary. Lindseymary" ! Never heard of that kind of pastry....


These are things found in my kitchen, all of which cause the "ouch" factor to someone as un-coordinated as me :roll: Lindseymary


----------

